# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Насморк

## Ivan (гость)

Не дает покоя насморк. Как его вылечить раз и навсегда? Что предлагает веды-аюрведа-йога?
Какое должно быть питание (какие продукты-лекарства его могут усилить а какие наоборот уничтожить)? Какие-то практики-пранаямы?

----------


## Александр Н

Убирайте молочку, мучное, картофель. Практики очищения ускорят эффект, но без отказа от перечисленного надолго не помогут.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Делайте джала-нети каждый день. Вот цитата из Анатолия Пахомова "ХАТХА-ЙОГА:КОРРЕКТНЫЙ ПОДХОД К ПОЗВОНОЧНИКУ":



> Нети — это очищение носовых ходов. Известно два вида нети:джала-нети (с помощью воды) и сутра-нети (с помощью специальной нити). Для джала-нети йоги рекомендуют использовать специальный чайничек, носик которого мог бы поместиться в ноздрю. Очищение с помощью воды является более практичным и простым. В нашем климате подобные практики имеют некоторые нюансы.
> Например, в холодное время года, не следует выполнять эту процедуру перед выходом на улицу. Остатки воды, попавшие в пазухи черепа
> (фронтальные или гайморовы), могут привести к переохлаждению, что способствует простудным заболеваниям. Потому либо выполняйте в это время нети перед сном, либо вообще замените (особенно начинающие) более длительным выполнением капалабхати. В теплое же время года нети весьма благотворно влияет как на тело, так и на ум практикующего. Техника выполнения: лить воду в одну ноздрю, наклонив голову так, чтобы вода свободно выливалась из другой ноздри. Потом поменять стороны. Вода должна быть температуры тела. Рекомендуют использовать подсоленную воду, но это не обязательно. Иногда вместо воды пользуются теплым молоком или другими жидкостями. Нети на грубом физическом уровне очищает слизистую носоглотки от грязи и пыли, а на тонком прочищает ум. На энергетическом уровне у человека возникает более ясное видение и понимание вещей.


Тут говорится, что не обязательно подсоленую воду использовать, но лучше все-таки подсоленую, причем использовать морскую соль. Тогда слизистая меньше раздражается.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Делал я эту джала-нети-крийю каждое утро несколько лет. Потом бросил. Никакого влияния на насморк не оказывает вообще. Хотя конечно попробовать стоит  :smilies: 
А вот убрать слизеобразующие продукты, как писал *Александр Н* - молочку, мучное, картофель - явно более эффективный способ.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Убирайте молочку, мучное, картофель. Практики очищения ускорят эффект, но без отказа от перечисленного надолго не помогут.


Ну, зачем же убирать, не проще ли сократить количество приёмов пищи до 2-ух, а в Экадаши голодать? 
Организм - как фильтр, которому нужно давать разгрузку, чтобы этот "фильтр" был в работоспособном состоянии (т.е. чтобы тело самовосстанавливалось очищением).
Вообще, большинство болезней - от неправильного дыхания, дорогие мои!
Более 110 болезней - это реакции организма на дефицит углекислого газа (без которого кислород не только не усваивается, но и отравляет организм).
Послушайте и посмотрите Алика Муллахметова - спеца в этом вопросе:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZFayAfnKiE&t=102s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtzBMjB6EDA&t=1s
Конечно же, и ноги нужно держать в тепле и вообще беречь тепло организма (исключить прохладные продукты и напитки). Вспотели, укутайтесь минут на 20-30 (можно пить витаминно-травяной напиток). Голову укутывать не нужно.
Повышение температуры тела на 1 градус, усиливает иммунитет в 3 раза. Жар - целителен. ...
В общем, комплексный подход и никаких крайностей!

----------


## Юра-веда

> Убирайте молочку


Добавлю, что, действительно с молоком и сырым творогом надо быть поосторожнее. 
 :pandit:  Молоко - это вообще лекарство и с ним нельзя перебарщивать (иначе сопли и простуды гарантированы). Полстакана пару раз в неделю перед сном достаточно.
 :pandit:  Сырой творог - загрязняет кровь. Из-за плесневых грибков возникают всякие паппиломы, прыщи. С этим, конечно легко справляется 3%-ная перекись водорода (10 капель на стакан тёплой воды), но ею тоже нежелательно злоупотреблять - принимать не более 2-ух раз в неделю.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Убирайте молочку, мучное, картофель. Практики очищения ускорят эффект, но без отказа от перечисленного надолго не помогут.


Ну, тут если подумать... Мука может быть и из риса, и из гречки... Я их ем нередко. Рис и гречку тоже исключать?
Молочные - это касается любых молочных продуктов? Что же - становиться "веганом" (они не кушают молочных продуктов)...?
Картофель - ну как же без него. На экадаши обычно только картофель (+овощи) и кушаю... 

Хм... А какие научные подтверждения этому? Какие именно вещества влияют на образования насморка (ну допустим если дрожжи в хлебе - это может быть)... ? Я в химии очень плохо разбираюсь...

Хотелось бы уточнить именно пункт о "Мучном"... Это касается именно муки? или любых продуктов, из которых можно сделать муку?

Хлеб тоже нельзя кушать в таком случае?
Молоко пьем часто - покупаем 3-л банку молоко где-то раз в неделю (ну, ясно, что это не один я пью)... значит надо меньше...




> Вообще, большинство болезней - от неправильного дыхания, дорогие мои!


тогда как правильно дышать? через какую ноздрю вдыхать (какую закрывать), какая задержка воздуха, как выдыхать (через какую ноздрю). Какие должны быть длительность вдоха/задержки/выдоха? Это можно совмещать с джапой (Харе Кришна)?


Может б ыть надо специально как-то закаляться?

У нас тут в селе как раз нет тёплой воды из крана (достаточно холодная), и всё это время (около 1,5 года) у меня как раз усиленный насморк. Значит, у меня переохлаждение из-за холодной воды из крана?

----------


## Юра-веда

> тогда как правильно дышать? через какую ноздрю вдыхать (какую закрывать), какая задержка воздуха, как выдыхать (через какую ноздрю). Какие должны быть длительность вдоха/задержки/выдоха? Это можно совмещать с джапой (Харе Кришна)?


С Новым 2017-ым!  :smilies: 
Советую посмотреть на Ютубе ролики Алика Муллахметова о правильном дыхании.
Я уже в недавнем посте давал информацию:



> "Убирайте молочку, мучное, картофель. Практики очищения ускорят эффект, но без отказа от перечисленного надолго не помогут."
> Ну, зачем же убирать, не проще ли сократить количество приёмов пищи до 2-ух, а в Экадаши голодать? 
> Организм - как фильтр, которому нужно давать разгрузку, чтобы этот "фильтр" был в работоспособном состоянии (т.е. чтобы тело самовосстанавливалось очищением).
> Вообще, большинство болезней - от неправильного дыхания, дорогие мои!
> Более 110 болезней - это реакции организма на дефицит углекислого газа (без которого кислород не только не усваивается, но и отравляет организм).
> Послушайте и посмотрите Алика Муллахметова - спеца в этом вопросе:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZFayAfnKiE&t=102s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtzBMjB6EDA&t=1s
> Конечно же, и ноги нужно держать в тепле и вообще беречь тепло организма (исключить прохладные продукты и напитки). Вспотели, укутайтесь минут на 20-30 (можно пить витаминно-травяной напиток). Голову укутывать не нужно.
> ...





> Это можно совмещать с джапой (Харе Кришна)?


Дыхание при джапе - тоже пранаяма. Главное, вдыхать носом, а выдох делать как можно продолжительнее.



> через какую ноздрю вдыхать (какую закрывать), какая задержка воздуха, как выдыхать (через какую ноздрю).


Этим не стоит заморачиваться. Хотя, сама по себе пранаяма очень полезна, если не кружит голову. Пример хорошей пранаямы: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJNTbeT5U4&t=218s

----------


## Семён Сгулов

https://yandex.ru/video/search?text=...3531&noreask=1

Причины те же, способ лечения тот же. Нужно повнимательнее посмотреть видео короткое. Но очень полезное. Всё, то, что касается носовых проходов Олег Геннадьевич хорошо разъяснил.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

чили

----------


## Ананда Мадава дас

> Не дает покоя насморк. Как его вылечить раз и навсегда? Что предлагает веды-аюрведа-йога?
> Какое должно быть питание (какие продукты-лекарства его могут усилить а какие наоборот уничтожить)? Какие-то практики-пранаямы?


Рецептура доктора Евгений Тихомиров - специализируется на лечении вегитарианцев и веганов:

Первое с чего стоит начать при первых признаках простуды - это очищение лимфосистемы
1) Снижаем пищевую нагрузку
2) убираем слизеобразующие продукты (жареное растительное масло, синтетический жир, молочные продукты (особенно сыр, творог, молоко), мучные изделия, избыток картофеля)
3) Очищаем кишечник с помощью клизмы или солевого слабительного
или выпив на ночь две столовых ложки Касторового масла и соком одного лимона.
4) Пьем больше жидкости - воды, морсов клюквенных без сахара, травяных чаев, хорошо щелочную минеральную воду без газа в теплом виде (ессентуки 4, например)
5) Поднимаем иммунитет  - Перга, Пыльца, Ягоды клюква, брусника, облепиха, черная смородина, малина, Гранат, Грейпфрут.
6) Промываем нос раствором морской соли с помощью чайника специального или устройства Dolphin (важно? если имеется отек слизистой носа, то перед промыванием восстановить проходимость носовых ходов, закапав сосудосуживающие капли)
7) Детям делаем массаж околоносовых пазух, ушей, груди, стоп с маслом живицы кедровой, витаоном
8) Пьем фиточай противовирусный (лист облепихи, эвкалипта, календулы, таволга, мелиса)
9) Используем природные антисептики:
10) Водный раствор прополиса (внутрь, закапывание в нос, уши)
11) Малавит (промывание носа, закапывание в уши, полоскание зева)
12) Ротокан (промывание зева)
13) Хлорофиллипт (особенно при "зеленых соплях", стафиллококковой инфекции) - промывание носа, вовнутрь
14) Протаргол/сиалор
15) Витаон (для массажа, закапывать в нос)
16) Пропобесан - мощнейший природный антибиотик (внутрь)

----------


## Юра-веда

> Причины те же, способ лечения тот же. Нужно повнимательнее посмотреть видео короткое. Но очень полезное. Всё, то, что касается носовых проходов Олег Геннадьевич хорошо разъяснил.


Согласен, Семён. 
Люди пытаются лечить только "периферию", но нужен комплексный подход (включая и чили, и способ Евгения Тихомирова от Алексея-странника, и др.), "копать" надо глубже. 
Почему я говорил о дыхании? 
Потому что оно глубже по уровню. Именно дыхание связано с умом. Любое возбуждение, стресс, страсти - сбивают дыхание. Нарушается кислородно-углекислый обмен и пошло поехало по нарастающей как снежный ком. Люди вообще разучились правильно дышать. ...
Дыханием можно воздействовать на ум и приходить в здоровый баланс (успокаивая дыхание - успокаиваем "тарахтелку"). ... 
Но если человек целостный, гармоничный, спокойный сам по себе, то дыхание по естеству у него правильное - медленное, поверхностное (2-4 цикла в минуту при расслабленном состоянии). Он дышит носом. Рот "на замке". 
Олег Геннадиевич затронул ещё более глубокие к причине слои. 

Кому интересно предлагаю ознакомиться с ещё одним подходом:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkD18rmHJwU&t=17s
http://ural-rose.ru/

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Не дает покоя насморк. Как его вылечить раз и навсегда? Что предлагает веды-аюрведа-йога?
> Какое должно быть питание (какие продукты-лекарства его могут усилить а какие наоборот уничтожить)? Какие-то практики-пранаямы?


Тело держать в тепле,отказаться до излечения от сладостей картофеля и бананов,использовать горячие специи,молоко вечером пить как Прабхупада очень горячее и со специями обязательно.Вместо сладостей принимать ложку старого меда который выстоял больше года.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Молоко на ночь только добавит насморка. Если уже избыток слизи в теле, куда ж еще молоко...
Помню, я сначала наслушался лекций Аударьи Дхамы прабху про молоко, стал следовать и ходил год с постоянным насморком. Потом поехал на фестиваль - там мой насморк и прошел. Проанализировал и понял - а просто молока моего ежедневного там не было  :biggrin1: 

Вот еще есть идея для проверки  :smilies:  С детства запомнил фразу "3 дня без еды выгонит любую простуду". Проверял неоднократно - таки да работает. Голодание на воде несколько дней эффективно лечит всякие ОРЗ.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Молоко на ночь только добавит насморка. Если уже избыток слизи в теле, куда ж еще молоко...
> Помню, я сначала наслушался лекций Аударьи Дхамы прабху про молоко, стал следовать и ходил год с постоянным насморком. Потом поехал на фестиваль - там мой насморк и прошел. Проанализировал и понял - а просто молока моего ежедневного там не было 
> 
> Вот еще есть идея для проверки  С детства запомнил фразу "3 дня без еды выгонит любую простуду". Проверял неоднократно - таки да работает. Голодание на воде несколько дней эффективно лечит всякие ОРЗ.


Уважаемый прабху Гокуланатх я поделился диетой которую мне врач прописал с капхой.Молоко на ночь не пьют,а пьют его за две мухурты до сна очень горячее с определенными специями не больше стакана.А Вы видно не знали на ночь пили да с сахаром.Голод тоже подойдет но не всем.

----------


## Александр Н

У младенца существует механизм, посредством которого белки материнского молока напрямую попадают в кровь ребенка. Белки эти родные, их не надо расщеплять на аминокислоты, они напрямую усваиваются и участвуют в строительстве тела.
У взрослого человека данный механизм сохраняется. Молочный коровий(!) непереваренный белок попадает в кровь. Далее иммунная система в лице лейкоцитов обнаруживает массированную атаку чужеродных элементов и пытается ее погасить. Армии лейкоцитов покидают свои рабочие места по всему организму (чистка межклеточной жидкости и т.д.) и устремляются на войну. Они разрушают чужеродные белки, погибают в процессе сами. Образуется слизь, шлаки. И огранизм выводит эту слизь всеми доступными путями - легкие, носоглотка, уши, глаза, пот, моча.
При переизбытке слизи и плюс ослаблении иммунитета (лейкоциты все заняты внутренней проблемой) в организм заходят товарисчи, которые питаются слизью - болезнетворные микроорганизмы, и помогают организму от слизи избавиться. Они активно размножаются в геометрической прогрессии - начинается ОРВИ или грипп. Далее организм, наблюдая сию картину, начинает бороться с пришельцами радикальным методом - повышением температуры тела.
Такова картина патогенеза.
И капельками и антибиотиками можно лишь на время снять симптомы болезни, но никак не избавиться от ее причины.

На всех фестивалях Благость, которые проводит команда мною очень уважаемого О.Г.Торсунова вместо ужина - горячее молоко с медом или финиками.
Через неделю - весь фестиваль в соплях. Наблюдение проводилось не единожды.
Пристрастился и я к горячему молоку на ночь, с кардамоном, фенхелем и мускатным орехом.
В результате - сопли, нос с утра заложен до самого пупка. Обострилось старое хроническое заболевание почек. Обострился летом (!) отит, который беспокоил только зимой уже несколько сезонов. Далее боль отита распространилась куда-то вглубь черепа, думал уже хана.
Отказ от молочки, полностью - дал облегчение, а потом и отит прошел совсем (и даже зимой уже и не напоминает о себе), и почки вернулись в норму, не беспокоят.
Нос сухой, даже утром, нет необходимости его прочищать. Болею гриппом дня 2...3, на ногах, без температуры и без слизи.
Помимо молочки убрал хлеб, макароны, картофель. Нет в этих продуктах необходимости, достаточно круп, овощей и фруктов.
Первое время, как большому любителю и ценителю сыров, хотелось дико этого продукта, явно есть от него какая-то наркотическая зависимость, сейчас же к нему полностью равнодушен.
Мука. Хлеб, макароны, блины, тортики, кексики, самосы, сочники.... Мммммммм.... Ну так вкусно, да еще и с молочком. Посмотрите на своих мам, да и всех женщин, которые увлекаются выпечкой. Лет так после 40ка. Четко заметно, где эта вся выпечка у них отложилась. А именно - везде.
Из зерна убрали все самое полезное - зародыш и оболочку, и отправили это на корм скоту.
Нам же оставили муку высшего сорта, мертвый крахмалистый продукт, клейстер для обоев. Который дает лишь энергию на первом этапе пищеварения, способность двигаться.
Далее этот клейстер всасывается организмом и куда-то там идет, но не на обновление клеток, а откладывается в тканях как лишний балласт.
А что не всасалось - зашпаклевывает микроворсинки стенок кишечника, закрывая возможность полностью всасывать и усваивать содержимое.
В результате - картина маслом: едим много, усваиваем мало, толстеем, болеем и думаем, что после 50-ти наступает старость, что оно так и надо. Так вот, старость - это злоупотребление в течении всей жизни такими продуктами "цивилизации", как картофель, молочка, хлеб. Про мясо, рыбу, яйца я уже и не говорю, оно участникам данного форума и так понятно.
Возможно, отдельные моменты сего опуса не вполне научны, потому как изучал я тему несколько лет назад, детали некоторые позабыл. Но смысл, я думаю, понятен.
Картофель (вареный) - тот же клейстер. Посмотрите на индейцев Центральной Америки - их тела квадратные со всех сторон. А откуда нам картофель привезли?
Очень у меня большие сомнения насчет молока, ОЧЕНЬ. И проверены они на практике.
И еще. Найти не могу, но сам слышал в какой-то лекции аюрведического врача, что молоко на ночь увеличивает аму. И это идет вразрез с утверждением вайшнавов. Весь инет забит ссылками, что молоко на ночь - полезно, что оно перевариватся только ночью, должно быть горячим, специи... и т.д.
Ваша жизнь, ваше тело, ваше здоровье, экспериментируйте.
А еще рекомендую почитать "Китайское исследование" К.Кэмпбелла.

А, вот еще. Извините за сумбурность изложения, "чукча не писатель".
В молоке - кальций. Бесспорно.
Но, чтобы переварить молоко - нужна кислая среда (как и для мяса). И, чтобы создать эту среду, организм вынимает свой кальций из костей и зубов.
В результате - остеопароз.
Одновременно - кальций молочный не усваивается, а откладывается на суставах.
Имеем - параллельно - остеопароз и остеохандроз. Кстати, очень знакомый диагноз старичков.
У меня плохо все с зубами. Кариес, лечения, удаления - в течении всей жизни.
Отказался от мяса - кариес остановился, темные пятнышки как были, так и остались. Но гиперчувствительность зубов и оголение шеек сохранилось, реакция на холодное/горячее, только спец.пасты.
Отказался от молочки - гиперчувствительность прошла, эмаль не расходуется теперь.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

В случае с О.Г. Торсуновым речь идёт не о простом питании, аюрведа - это не простая диета. Именно об этом О.Г. Торсунов постоянно говорит: Вы должны проводить работу над собой на тонком плане! Обязательно на тонком! Тонкий уровень подразумевает то, что Вы совершенствуйте свое тонкое тело: а именно тонкое тело ума, приводите свое умонастроение в порядок и параллельно с этим уже имеющийся результат Вашей деятельности на уровне тонкого тела :эмоций, чувств, интеллекта (уже имеющийся результат: в виде соплей: - слизи (капхи) - которой стало очень много и нос заложен) выводится при помощи употребления молочных продуктов! 

Далее убрав не желательный объём слизи (если это просто насморк-то Ваши сопли будут с Вас ручьём бежать), так сказать лишнее. Затем Вы:

- либо дальше спокойно живёте параллельно разбираясь в причинах её накопления в пазухах носа (замечу: это энергия и копится она там только по причине Вашего собственного умонастроения (Вот это Аюрведа)

- либо Вы (если у Вас гайморит) начинаете практиковать совершенствование тонкого тела, то есть если у Вас есть сопли или гайморит (как говорит О.Г. Торсунов) причины (в случае с гайморитом - это не правильное отношение к проблемам жизни! Вы начинаете не решать эти проблемы, а при помощи правильного понимания цели смысла жизни (что благоприятно, а что нет ( с точки зрения данного богом (Кришной) знания) менять к ним отношение (то есть если Вы Хотите их все решить, то сами знаете их Все решить невозможно!!!, в итоге они просто приходят - наваливаются и копятся, а Вы всё пытаетесь их решить - В таком случае Вам гайморит обеспечен-Жизнь -это не работа, где дали объём и если не решишь уволят или не дадут зарплату (это жуткий материализм (мирской фанатизм - бездуховность)! 

Аюрведисты рекомендуют смотреть на жизнь с точки зрения благости, то есть если Вы берётесь за аюр - веду Вы должны понимать, что  аюрведа для тех, кто не хочет принимать страдания на тонком и грубом уровне и именно для это создана Аюрведа - другой причины нету! Для преданного Кришны страдания - это милость, для аюрведы страдания - это проблема. Для преданного Шри Кришны -страдания это возможность очистится (Прабхупада без страха набрасывался на майую (НЕ ВЗДУМАЙТЕ ЕМУ ПОДРАЖАТЬ!!!!!! НЕ ИМЕЯ СПЕЦИАЛЬНОЙ ПОДГОТОВКИ!!! - А ИМЕННО ДУХОВНОЙ РЕАЛИЗАЦИИ). 

Преданные тоже думают о состоянии тела (состоянии здоровья), однако в свете предполагаемого служения при помощи данного грубого тела. То есть тело должно быть в состоянии совершать служение преданным Кришны. Если Вы хотите удовлетворять свои чувства и не хотите принимать страдания то аюрведисты учат как правильно их удовлетворять беря в расчёт чакровую систему, гармонизируя чакры в соответствии с гармонией мироздания.

Жизнь в гуне благости подразумевает позитивные эмоции, правильное (с точки зрения человеческой культуры (не с Вашей точки зрения (как Вам это нравится (сказали прощать-учимся прощать!) а как правильно!) - а это гуна благости осквернённая гуной страсти или гуной невежества.

Чистую гуну благости здесь реализовать просто не получится Вы станете либо затворщиком (сидеть будете возле объектов гуны благости, либо очень трусливым (страх осквернить благость), либо Вы удалитесь в поселение, где люди культивируют гуну Благости ( что является лучшим вариантом в жизни, но и то не для всех)). Мы тем более живём в век страсти и невежества. Гуна благости в наше время редко проявляется (Главный признак КАЛИ-ЮГИ: нет знания о своей природе, я не тело - я душа, а это возможно только в гуне благости). 

Поэтому если Вы собрались решить проблему здоровья при помощи Аюр - веды, то решение этой проблему будет затрагивать в первую очередь тонкие уровни сознания, то есть тонкие объекты чувств (звуки, формы состояния ума, Ваше ценности в уме, Ваши проблемы - жадность, зависть, корысть) и Ваше отношение к жизни в свете Вашей индивидуальности и Ваших ценностей - а это Гуны, в каких Вы находитесь, это чакры и это Ваша Жизнь в целом.  Поэтому если Вы находитесь в гуне страсти или невежества ( основной признак: Вы осознаёте себя телом) и Вы практикуете лечение в гуне благости ( где Вы уже отличаете себя как душа от своего тела, то есть чётко понимаете, что тело - это не ВЫ) то у Вас 100% будут проблемы!

Для каждой гуны, под влиянием которой находится Живое существо избирается соответствующий способ лечения и помощи!

Крепкого и хорошего Вам здоровья.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Уважаемый Семен прабху Вы правы.Прабхупада написал если невежественное существо поить молоком у него только прибавится яду.Если молоком поить мудреца благостного то он разовьет тонкие ткани мозга и станет преданным.Вижу много невежества среди людей которые Аюр-веду не почитают потому молоко ругают.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Аюрведическое знание тем и привлекательно, что способно помочь быть здоровым живым существам, находящимся под влиянием разных гун материальной природы. Кому то словом помочь можно, а кому то и змеиный яд помогает не плохо. В данных вопросах это очень Важно! Иначе можно навредить.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Вижу много невежества среди людей которые Аюр-веду не почитают потому молоко ругают.


Согласен с Семёном, и лишь отчасти с Сергеем Фёдоровичем. 
Относительно молока существуют объективные данные, опыт и люди это высказали (за что им огромное отдельное спасибо). Я вообще не вижу противоречий никаких. Каждый берёт то, что соответствует его состоянию на данный период (уровню). Есть вещи универсальные, а есть точечные (к последним как раз относятся молоко, змеиный яд). 
И баня тоже ни каждому подойдёт сначала, но лишь по мере адаптации. ... 
А в почитании Аюр-веды смысла особого нет. 
Например, один ученик Шрилы Говинды Махараджа рассказывал, что Говинда Махарадж не жаловал Аюр-веду и предпочитал гомеопатию. Хотя я лично полагаю, что Аюр-веда - это мать всей медицины на планете.
Кстати, слово медицина состоит из двух слов: медь и цинк. Два наиважнейших металла в организме человека. (профессор Огулов А.Т. об этом подробно объясняет (сайт http://predtechy.ru/ourspec/852/)). Я у него много чего взял на вооружение. В то числе в бане поддаю на камни ковш с раствором пищевой соды (1 ч.л.) - всю носоглотку и лёгкие прочищает как шомполом. 
О самой пищевой соде интересный ролик: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M54PokbXlwo&t=29s

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> А в почитании Аюр-веды смысла особого нет.


Выходит Вы не настоящий Веда-Юра  :smilies:  




> Например, один ученик Шрилы Говинды Махараджа рассказывал, что Говинда Махарадж не жаловал Аюр-веду и предпочитал гомеопатию.


Любой Махарадж почитает Аюр-веду не сомневайтесь.Это знание своей конституции питание и все остальное поведанное Дханвантари о здоровье.Как же не почитают уважаемый прабху Юрий?

----------


## Юра-веда

> А в почитании Аюр-веды смысла особого нет.


Спасибо, Сергей Фёдорович! 
Я очень уважаю Аюр-веду (правда, с ней знаком совсем чуть-чуть). Аюр-веду надо изучать в ашраме у наставников (при условии, что есть сильная тяга к целительству (каковой, увы, у меня нет)).
Не сказал ведь, что вовсе не нужно почитать. Просто особого смысла не вижу. Вероятно, это из-за того, что не на том уровне (лед только-только тронулся). Очень много в сердце грубости и мало нежности.

Все науки и всё вокруг - это части единого мироздания. Но как-то у меня нет, например, почтения к птицам. 
Конкретно птиц уважаю, любуюсь ими, сыплю регулярно им корм. Когда-то в течении 8 лет держал голубей (до службы в армии). Но почитать - такого нет. 
Хотя больше уважения к ним появилось в связи с Гарудой и др. пернатыми персоналиями из священных писаний. 

Почтение вызывает Тот, Кто за всем этим стоит. 
Как-то спросили аскета: Зачем ты кланяешься слону? Аскет ответил, что он кланялся не форме, а вечной сущности. ...

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Так значит молоко улучшает разум, и выводит слизь? Или слизь появляется и выходит изза молока?

Я вот подумал, есть продукты повышающие температуру, согревающие  или даже горячие (отдельные специи например)
А есть охлаждающие

Есть где-то авторитетный список именно согревающих продуктов (чтобы увеличить их кол-во в питании)
И также охлаждающих (чтобы уменьшить их кол-во в пище)

Я так понимаю согревающие продукты - они и способствуют увеличении способности бороться с вирусами вроде насморка?

И вообще интересно на основании чего решается что такой то продукт согревает или наоборот?
это какие-то хим. вещества согревают - как части разных растений и т д?
Если да, то какие вещества согревающие (есть список?) И соответственно в каких они продуктах питания... 
Я так понимю питание должно быть лечебным (каждый продукт надо выбирать за его лечебные или согревающие качества?)

И еще странно на одних сайтах одни продукты в списке согревающих
В других наоборот. Не понимаю почему ... кто разбирается? Кто знает авторитетно?

----------


## Юра-веда

Согревает, Иван, всё горячее. А продукты все важны.
Если рис - охлаждающий, вы от него откажетесь в пользу гречки (согревающей)?
Неправильно это.
Мёд - тоже вроде охлаждающий. 
Острый перец, имбирь - согревают. 

Для здоровья надо хотя бы раз в день вспотеть, а потом укутаться на полчаса. Вот и всё. Целительный жар проделает свою работу сам.

----------


## Александр Н

> Я так понимаю согревающие продукты - они и способствуют увеличении способности бороться с вирусами вроде насморка?


Это подход современной медицины: есть насморк - боремся с насморком. Отсюда - вечный фармацевтический бизнес капелек и таблеток, которые призваны на время снять симптомы. Насморк - симптом зашлакованности, уберите зашлакованность - не будет у Вас насморка.
Слизь и шлаки в организме - питательная среда для вирусов и бактерий. Не давайте им питаться - и они не задержатся, даже если и появились.
Без врачей, без затрат, без аптек. Еще раз - молочка, мучное, сахар, картофель.
Все мнения, что все продукты важны и нужны, отодвиньте в сторону и просто ПРОВЕРЬТЕ на своем опыте. И это будет ВАШЕ РЕАЛЬНОЕ ЗНАНИЕ, а не общая теоретическая информация.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Если рис - охлаждающий, вы от него откажетесь в пользу гречки (согревающей)?


Разумеется. Лично я давно уже отказался от риса зимой.



> Неправильно это.


Что именно? Заботиться о теле неправильно?



> Для здоровья надо хотя бы раз в день вспотеть, а потом укутаться на полчаса. Вот и всё. Целительный жар проделает свою работу сам.


Да, тоже хорошо. Но если постоянно кидать внутрь источники слизи, скорее всего будет недостаточно.

Вообще вопрос ведь очевидный. По факту имеется избыток слизи у человека. Слизь это что? Капха. Гуглится диета для капхи и дальше уже по обстоятельствам  :biggrin1:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

я в одном видео по этой теме нашел такое понятие как Термогенез. То есть часть продуктов питания ускоряет этот термогенез - выработку телпа организмом:
http://sportwiki.to/Тепловой_баланс_...D0.B5.D0.B7.29

Но я чайник и не разбираюсь.

Вот например я подумал с точки зрения химии: 
допустим есть https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Термохимия
и в для некоторых реакций нужно отдать тепло (энергию), в других реакциях - тепло выделяется...
белки, углеводы и жиры (как 3 основных класа веществ, нужных организму) выделяют то или иное кол-во тепла 



> 1 г жиров выделяет 9,3 ккал, 1 г углеводов - 4,1 ккал, 1 г белков - 4,1 ккал. 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Энергетическая_ценность




https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Теплота_сгорания



> Теплота? сгора?ния — это количество выделившейся теплоты при полном сгорании массовой (для твердых и жидких веществ) или объёмной (для газообразных) единицы вещества. Измеряется в джоулях или калориях. Теплота сгорания, отнесённая к единице массы или объёма топлива, называется удельной теплотой сгорания (дж или кал на 1 кг, м? или моль).


я правильно понимаю, что теплота, которая появляется в организме когда он расчепляет и преобразовывает белки углеводы и жиры (и т д - пищу) - это и есть та самая "Теплота? сгора?ния"?

Если да, то тогда любая пища по идее согревает...

тогда что такое согревающие и охлаждающие продукты? это какое-то другое тепло (если Аюрведа говорит о огне в продуктах питания? или это та самая "Теплота? сгора?ния"?)





> В некоторых источниках китайской медицины продукты делят на горячие, тёплые, нейтральные, освежающие и холодные. 
> 
> сахар с точки зрения западного учения — это высококалорийный продукт, а с точки зрения китайской медицины является сильно охлаждающим продуктом. 
> 
> многие не понимают почему цитрусовые фрукты , несмотря на высокое содержание витамина С, не останавливают, а усиливают симптомы простуды. Энергетическая таблица китайской медицины это объясняет: такие фрукты охлаждают и меньше всего необходимы простывшему организму.
> 
> http://www.oum.ru/literature/zdravoe...shie-produkti/


чай с лимоном - вредно? лимоны охлаждают? (вот сегодня пью имбирный час с лимоном, не надо лимон? - он охлаждает)...




> http://graal.dn.ua/statyi/ayurveda-s...produktov.html
> 
> Таблица аюрведических свойств продуктов питания
> 
>  С точки зрения аюрведы пища воздействует на наше тело тремя основными способами: Раса, Вирья, Випак:
> 
> Раса (вкус) – это воздействие продолжаются на продолжении всего процесса пищеварения, но сильно только на начальном этапе: с момента попадания ее на язык, и до определенного момента процесса переваривания в желудке. 
> 
> Существуют: сладкий,  кислый,  соленый,  острый,  горький  и  вяжущий вкусы (расы).
> ...


здесь есть большая таблица, и я обратил внимание на графу ВИРЬЯ: 



> В ниже приведенной таблице в графе “Вирья” буква “О” означает охлаждающая энергетика, буква “С” – согревающая.


почему есть продукты охлаждающие (вирья - О, охлаждает), если продукты питания в любом случае (ну или почти всегда) выделяют кило/калории (тепло)?

достаточно ли просто питаться продукатми с Вирьей Согревающей, и исключить те, что с охлаждающей вирьей?

а есть в числах (может быть в килокалориях) - какие продукты больше согревают (меня это интересует чтобы их больше употреблять в пищу, ну и бороться так с наморком к примеру. да у меня насморк сильный и продолжительный)

а графы Раса и Випак в этой табличке? это нужно тоже соотнести в соответствии с этой таблицей:




> Как и Доши, вкусы состоят из пяти первоэлементов - Воды, Земли, Огня, Воздуха и Эфира. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Вкусы, содержащие Огонь (КИСЛЫЙ, СОЛЕНЫЙ, ОСТРЫЙ) согревают.* 
> 
> Кислый  – Огонь  + *Вода* 
> Соленый – Огонь  + Земля 
> Острый  - Огонь  + Воздух 
> ...



кстати, земля и вода - это что (в этом списке)? второе - это H2O? или что это вообще такое?
а воздух/эфир - это газы? воздух к-рым мы дышим (вдыхаем через нос)???





> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Калория
> калория определяется, как количество теплоты, необходимое для нагревания 1 грамма *воды* на 1 градус Цельсия при стандартном атмосферном давлении 101 325 Па.


пардон, задаю много вопросов, но я хочу знать более менее точно, а не просто "это исключить" и питаться как и дальше (то есть и дальше пью чай с лимоном, и это и дальше охлаждает, и никакого лечебного эфекта... но это ведь не правильно)

молоко и молочные, кстати в этой таблице имеют разные свойства (есть и согревающие - творог, сыр - зачем исключать совсем "молочку"?)

вобщем много информации. вроде бы всё понятно, но не всё. если кто что лучше разбирается - пусть подскажет (ну я не химик, у меня тройка былоа по химии, а химичке - классной руководительнице говорил что она сама не понимает чему обучает нас... :-) а в универе химию два раза пересдавал, и все равно так и не понял ничего. только куча непонятных слов... теперь вроде начинаю понимать важность хим. веществ в питании - ну, скажем, согревающего эфекта пищи... )







может быть насморк - это какая-то доша не в порядке (избыток)? какая?

Хотелось бы эти продукты - согревающие и охлаждающие по Аюрведе увидеть в численном выражении (может быть есть такое?), как например с таблице жгучести перца.. 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Жгучий_вкус
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сковилл,_Уилбур




> Уилбур Сковилл (англ. Wilbur Lincoln Scoville, 1865—1942) — американский учёный-химик. В 1912 году предложил тест для измерения остроты овощных перцев (Capsicum), который и назвали его именем сковилл (scoville). Стал известен благодаря своей «таблице жгучести» (шкала жгучести Сковилла), в которую входит перечень перцев и химикатов натурального происхождения, распределённых по степени их жгучести.

----------


## Юра-веда

> тогда что такое согревающие и охлаждающие продукты?


Иван, я сразу сказал. Не парьтесь с этим. Если вы будете принимать горячий прасад - то согреет. Вот и всё. 
Соглашусь с Гокуланатхом дасом только для жаркого периода года, когда деваться некуда и хочется безболезненно охладиться, иначе мозги кипят и не соображают. Продукты инь (погуглите "макробиотика") - очень помогают. В вашей таблице - это охлаждающие продукты. Но и зимой их можно кушать, если прогреть до 40-45 градусов (тогда согреют, и более того, насытят необходимыми живительными элементами).
До этого я писал где-то, что организм - это самоочищающийся фильтр. Этот фильтр надо разгружать, иначе он так засорится, что мало не покажется. так что питание 1-2 раза в день и 36-часовое голодание на Экадаши решит проблемы без того, чтобы не лишать тело (молочка, мучное, сахар, картофель).
Еще я много писал о дыхании - как к более близком к причине болезни...
Причину же кратко озвучил Олег Геннадиевич Торсунов...
Это есть в данной теме.
Все мы работаем, спим в условиях лета фактически круглый год.

Слушайте свой организм, выявляйте причинно-следственные зависимости.

Теория и практика.

----------


## Александр Н

Иван, добрый день.
Вы, к сожалению, "путаете мягкое с теплым", лезете в подробности и нюансы, не обладая основными фундаментальными знаниями.
Залил для Вас курс лекций по основам Аюрведы. Читает Максим Володин (Махатеджа дас):
https://yadi.sk/d/gQnjJy9f5ZiGq
Часов 20 с небольшим к прослушиванию обязательны, далее идет описание техник аюрведического массажа, без видео слушать нет смысла.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

да, я вот немного почитал. Если єто авторитетній источник, то судя по всему насморк - єто увеличенная (не сбалансированная капха). Но картофель - не увеличивает капху. зачем его исключать в єтом случае?
ничего не понятно...



> Таблица аюрведических свойств продуктов питания
> 
> Продукт          Раса               Вирья Випак               Действие                         Доша
> 
> *Картофель	*Вяжущ., сладк.	о Сладк.	Сухое, легкое, грубое	                  Вб Пм *Км*
> 
> МОЛОКО И МОЛОЧНЫЕ ПРОДУКТЫ
> 
> 
> ...





> Конец зимы и ранняя весна - это сезоны подъема Капхи, поэтому в это время могут возникать ментальные проблемы и физические недомогания, связаные с принципом воды - простуда, грипп, насморки, бронхиты и т.п..


или это может быть несбалансированная любая доша?:



> В Аюрведе время жизни человека подразделяется на три периода: детство – капха, зрелость – питта, старость – вата. Для каждого из периодов характерны определенная физическая нагрузка, диета, заболевания.
> 
> ..
> 
> Также нужно учитывать стадии болезни.
> Любая болезнь проходит три стадии – Вата, Питта и Капха.
> 
> Процесс болезни проходит следующие стадии развития:
> - Психофизиологическая (ментальная).
> ...



то есть я так понял, что если насморк, то надо уменьшать капху, и выбирать больше продуктов питания, у которых в графе "доша" - Км (Капху уменьшает)?

если болезни проходят все стадии - вата, питта, капха, и насморк дошел до "капхи", то значит дисбалансированны все три доши (от ваты до капхи)?

А согревающие это или охлаждающие продукты - это не важно (не важно какой вкус из 6)?

Видео я посмотрю по возможности, спасибо...

----------


## Александр Н

Там не виде, это аудио.
Вы опять хватаете верхушки, не понимая основ.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> да, я вот немного почитал. Если єто авторитетній источник, то судя по всему насморк - єто увеличенная (не сбалансированная капха). Но картофель - не увеличивает капху. зачем его исключать в єтом случае?
> ничего не понятно...
> ..


Уважаемый Иван прабху пойдете к врачу,он будет вас чистить от амы.Картофель самый худший  самый первый помощник в накоплении амы.Бананы и выпечку тоже скажет не есть пока у вас сопли.Прочтите по ссылке про картоху http://1-veda.info/_ayurved/food_combining.html

----------


## Александр Н

Всегда встречаю какое-то неосознанное противодействие от оппонентов, когда говорю о том, что картофель - это такой же НЕ продукт питания, как и мясо... Ссылка вверху на Аюрведу тому подтверждение (Спасибо, Сергей Федорович).
Все во второй половине жизни столкнутся с последствиями этой глобальной иллюзии, обязательно. Печально... Самый доступный, самый простой в приготовлении, самый "сытный" продукт - и такой колоссальный вред. Кали Юга.
Картошечка жареная, да с хлебом дрожжевым и молочком на ужин - и здравствуй куча заболеваний после 40-ка. Вкусно, привычно, сытно, и "не мясо ведь".
Не усваиваются как надо термически обработанные крахмалы картофеля, потому как это просто клейстер.
Мы уже перестали превращать свое тело в кладбище домашних животных, теперь задача - не превращать его в мешок с амой, слизью, шлаками и токсинами.
Поймите уже, кто молод и еще не чувствует последствий - вы их обязательно поимеете по полной программе. Но будет поздно. Сходите в стационар и посмотрите, кто там лежит и с чем. Это вариант вашего будущего. Беспомощные, бесформенные, слабые, отечные, дурно пахнущие, плохо соображающие, больные старики - это не особая форма жизни, к которой, как вы полагаете, вы не имеете никакого отношения, и которая вас не коснется. Вы - не другие, вы - просто ЕЩЕ на пути туда, где они УЖЕ находятся.
Если бы молодость знала, если бы старость могла...

Иван, прошу прощения, что не точно выразился и ввел Вас в заблуждение по поводу видео, это аудио-лекция по Основам Аюрведы. Когда начнется разговор о массаже - это уже формат тренинга на живых добровольцах, но видео этого процесса нет по ссылке.

----------


## Юра-веда

Александр, вы молодец! Лично я - за комплексный подход без крайностей. Человеку на разных уровнях и этапах своей жизни требуется разное. Главное, быть на гребне волны - оседлать ветер (быть внимательным и адекватным), а не пускать на самотёк (плыть по течению в сторону деградации, страданий). 
Предлагаю небольшой занимательный ролик: 




А Ивану посоветую - практика и ещё раз практика. 
Обязательно включите, Иван по утрам на 15 минут пранаяму с кумбакой и Трайбандхой (замками).
Многие проблемы идут из живота, поэтому замки и массажные движения животом просто необходимы.



> ТРАЙБАНДХА
> 1. Джаландара-Бандха (сжатие горла). Крепко поставьте подбородок в яремную выемку.  
> Эффект: 
> С помощью этой Бандхи можно перекрыть течение энергии Ки каналов Ида и Пингала. 
> Следует обратить внимание: для правильного выполнения этой Бандхи, ваш позвоночник должен быть гибким, для этого необходимо в значительной степени заниматься упражнениями, развивающими гибкость шеи.  
> 2. Мула-Бандха (сжатие ануса). Усилием воли сожмите задний проход.  
> Эффект: 
> Возможно обретение высокой степени духовной концентрации. Активизируются Муладара-чакра и Свадистана-чакра. 
> Следует обратить внимание: когда вы сохраняете позу, старайтесь не ослаблять ее до конца выполнения упражнения.  
> ...

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Всегда встречаю какое-то неосознанное противодействие от оппонентов, когда говорю о том, что картофель - это такой же НЕ продукт питания, как и мясо... Ссылка вверху на Аюрведу тому подтверждение (Спасибо, Сергей Федорович).
> .


Пожалуйста прабху Александр,но не настолько все страшно.Преданные вообще склонны преувеличивать вред каких-то продуктов.Картоха нормальный продукт,но злоупотреблять не нужно,понемногу кушать со специями.
Уважаемый Иван картоху обсуждали уже.Врач Говардхандхари даже на форуме бывал отвечал http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post108909

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Уважаемый Иван прабху пойдете к врачу,он будет вас чистить от амы.


Да, пожалуй, прийдётся. Только к какому врачу. Даже юрведических в Киеве много. А вот бесплатно из них никто насколько я знаю не лечит... Понимаю бабушек и дедушек, которым нарвился СССР (и слова Прабхупады о "духовном коммунизме"), которые хвалили бесплатную медицину. Сейчас, похоже, она ушла в прошлое... Думают люди только о кошельке... (Не все, надеюсь).

Я был раз уц одного Аюрведического доктора. Прописал мне какую-то травку (смесь трав) пить и массажное масло. Говорил, что какие-то там доши не в порядке... Но нужно заплатить было и за консультацию и за эти самые средства лечения...

И вот сразу вспоминаются слова Прабхупады: а ведь Кришна заботится о всех, даже у животных есть что кушать. Зачем работать? Зачем нужны деньги...

Ну ладно. это другая тема...

Сергей Федорович , по поводу



> 1 Избегайте употреблять картофель или другие крахмалистые пищевые продукты. Крахмал довольно долго переваривается; и часто картофель1 или другая крахмалистая пища не переваривается должным образом, создавая Аму [токсины].


Ну, я так понял, что вся проблема в крохмале? Но чем он так плох?

Вот я нашёл какой-то сайт:



> http://antale.ru/kraxmal-universalno...noe-lekarstvo/
> 
> Лечение кашля, ОРВИ. ОРЗ, насморка и простуды. Десертную ложку крахмала смешать со столовой ложкой пчелиного натурального меда, двумя сырыми желтками и 25 гр домашнего сливочного масла. Все ингредиенты тщательно размешать до однородной консистенции. Прием по столовой ложке приготовленного лекарства 4 раза в день за 50-60 минут до приема пищи.


Я, конечно, против желтков в этом рецепте. Но написано, что крахмал таким образом как раз лечит насморк... Странно. Опять противоречие...

А та же самая кикипедия пишет, что



> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Крахмал
> 
> Так, в наиболее часто используемых для производства крахмала растениях, клубнях картофеля содержится до 24 % крахмала, в зёрнах пшеницы — до 64 %, риса — 75 %, кукурузы — 70 %.


видимо там тоже смотря какие сорта. Но тогда более вредны для питания - рис, пшеница и кукуруза, чем картофель (изза более высокого уровня крахмала)... Хотя может всё как раз наоборт? если предлагают леение насморка крахмалём, то чем больше крахмала в продуктах питания тем лучше?

Если написано



> Ежедневная диета должна включать:
> 40-50% хорошо приготовленного риса (Басмати) или зерновых (пшеница, ячмень) в зависимости от конституции тела;


то предлагают кушать рис потому что там больше крахмала чем в картошке?




> 2 Hе употребляйте молоко вместе с другими белковыми продуктами. Белки обладают согревающим качеством, а молоко охлаждает, таким образом, они противодействуют друг другу, нарушают Агни [огонь пищеварения] и создают Аму [токсины].
> 
> 3 Аюрведа не советует употреблять молоко с кислым вареньем или другими кислыми продуктами.


3. а мне нравится молоко + хлеб с вареньем (ну например абрикосовым или вишнёвым или смородиновым и т д)...Там ведь тоже есть кислый вкус. получается тоже нельзя? :-(

2 так значит озлаждающий продукт - он уменьшает Агни (огонь пищеварения)? МОжет быть тогда вообще не нужны "охлаждающие" продукты, если они только ухудшают (заливают водой) Агни?




> Всегда встречаю какое-то неосознанное противодействие от оппонентов, когда говорю о том, что картофель - это такой же НЕ продукт питания, как и мясо... Ссылка вверху на Аюрведу тому подтверждение (Спасибо, Сергей Федорович).
> Все во второй половине жизни столкнутся с последствиями этой глобальной иллюзии, обязательно. Печально... Самый доступный, самый простой в приготовлении, самый "сытный" продукт - и такой колоссальный вред. Кали Юга.


Так что тогда кушать вместо картофеля? Без него не получится ни супа ни борща, ни сабджи, да и кол-во блюд сразу приуменьшится... Тогда, может быть, всё что растёт под землёй тоже не кушать?

Да, знаю человека, к-рый курит, но очень редко кушает картошку. не любит её вообще. И всегда задумывался о связи картошки, табака и томатов (tobacco, tomato, potato)... Они - какие-то родственники...



> Пасленовые (помидоры, картофель, паприка, чили, болгарский перец, баклажан) - любимые овощи. Что же в них вредного? Пасленовые содержат соланин.


Но если дело в соланине, то ... у нас был когда-то эксперимент на экологии, и мы как раз проверяли кол-во соланина в картошке. интересно было :-). Но там дело в том, что соланин - в зелёной картошке. а в спелой он вроде бы не опасен...




> Какие проблемы возникают в связи с паслёновыми?
> 
> Норман Чилдерс: Из-за нескольких ядовитых растений этого семейства в прошлом люди остерегались есть картофель, а некоторые пожилые люди до сих пор верят, что помидоры ядовиты. Больше века животноводы не позволяли своему скоту есть паслёновые, растущие на полях. Фермеры посылали своих детей вырывать паслёновые. Пастухи хорошо знают знаменитую песню Джен Отри "Невысокий дурман". Владельцы скота наблюдали, как животные едят эти травы, болеют и умирают. Когда-то помидоры были известны как «раковые яблоки». А табак долгое время наносил явный ущерб здоровью курильщиков, пока власти, а теперь и средства массовой информации, не принялись бороться с ним.
> 
> http://www.rutraditions.ru/news/osto...garskii-perets





> Таба?к (лат. Nicoti?na) — род многолетних и однолетних растений семейства Паслёновые (Solanaceae). Содержит никотин, культивируется как наркотическое средство, вызывающее кратковременную эйфорию.
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Паслёновые
> 
> Паслёновые (лат. Solanaceae) — семейство двудольных спайнолепестных растений, содержащее много съедобных и культивируемых видов, таких как картофель, баклажан, табак, томат и овощной перец (не путать с растениями семейства Перечные), стручковый перец, дереза, паслён, паслён чёрный, хотя также есть и ядовитые представители, например, дурман и белена.





> Иван, прошу прощения, что не точно выразился и ввел Вас в заблуждение по поводу видео, это аудио-лекция по Основам Аюрведы


Да, пустяки. я скачал. спасибо. но там много - длинные лекции. не знаю осилю ли всё это прослушать. там есть что-то о вреде насморка? или вы мне предлагаете выучить основы аюрведы? я то понимаю что здороьве - это важно. может быть важне философии (какой-то философ и врач, вроде древне гречекий, сказал, что медицина - как и философия - обе лечат. и душу и тело. ну в идеале, разумеется)...




> А Ивану посоветую - практика и ещё раз практика. 
> Обязательно включите, Иван по утрам на 15 минут пранаяму с кумбакой и Трайбандхой (замками).
> 
> 2. Мула-Бандха (сжатие ануса). Усилием воли сожмите задний проход.


спасибо, посмеялся. ну я попробую. не обещаю, что буду делать, тем более каждый день. увеличу кол-во йоги/пранаямы в день, ок... :-)

практика чего? может быть, достаточно просто Харе Кришна (включил киртан mp3 - вот и практика)...? где-то Прабхупада писал или говорил, что при повторении Харе Кришна пранаяма происходит автоматически




> Картофель - это самый вредный овощ, ничто так не способствует образованию шлаков (об мясе мы не говорим), как "картошка".


пожалуй, начну с уменьшения кол-ва картофеля. ок. вот правда на Экадаши что тогда кушать, если картошки не будет?




> Картоха нормальный продукт,но злоупотреблять не нужно,понемногу кушать со специями.


да, вроде бы так и есть. читал где-то по Аюрведе, что картошка нейтрализуется перцем черным горошком... Антидоты называется...




> http://emedru.com/methods/1-health/1...food/antidote/
> 
> Пищевые противоядия
> Некоторые продукты могут иметь плохое влияние на доши и организм в целом. Их отрицательное воздействие может быть исправлено другими продуктами или специями (противоядиями).
> 
> Картофель	Образует газы	Противоядие: Гхи с семечками перца


плохо, что во всех таких табличках, написано только что такой-то продукт делает то-то и то-то... а не написано почему? и невозможно найти закономерность. какой продукт вреднее, а какой менее вреден. 


Как всё запутано...

----------


## Александр Н

Иван.
Врачей, лечащих насморк крахмалом - проигнорировать (хочется написать "послать в грубой форме", но "это не наш метод")))
20 часов лекций не осилите? Тогда у Вас не будет знаний, и Вы будете обречены стать жертвой потребления бреда из интернета. Если Вы хотите, чтобы у Вас было то, чего у Вас никогда не было - Вам придется сделать то, что Вы никогда не делали. Просто изучите, и 70% тех вопросов про кислое с горячим у Вас отпадут сами собой. Это - единственно верный подход.
Картофель ничем не нейтрализуется. Добавьте в стакан с клейстером перца - клейстер от этого не потеряет своих склеивающих функций. И, тем более, Вы привели пример о нейтрализации перцем всего лишь ГАЗОВ )))
В экадаши нечего кушать? А в экадаши лучше и не кушать. И речь идет об отказе от картофеля СОВСЕМ. Кушайте гречку - прекрасный продукт.
Я предлагаю Вам провести эксперимент - откажитесь от всего того, о чем я писал. На время откажитесь, 3...4 месяца. И посмотрите на результаты, послушайте свой организм, а потом попробуйте добавить в рацион то, от чего отказались - организм сам скажет, надо оно ему или нет.
Можно бесконечно изучать то, как именно повторять джапу, и находить кучу разных рекомендаций. И таки не повторять, потому что "как все запутано". В итоге, так и не остановившись ни на одном из методов, внезапно оставить этот мир.
Пробуйте, все в Ваших руках.
Насчет слизеобразующих продуктов (не только картофель) - поизучайте труды Арнольда Эрета, более чем понятно, хоть в чем-то и расходится и с Аюрведой, и с аллопатической медициной.
Но в этом метод - изучить все и сделать выводы путем перекрестных аналогий. Если несколько концепций пересекаются в одном утверждении - значит это утверждение верно. Ну и практика.
ПС
И суп, и борщ, и сабджи - великолепно получаются без картофеля. Его не было в России до конца 17 века, и никто с голодухи не умирал без него.
Спроецируйте Ваше мнение о том, что "не получится" на мнение мясоедов, уверенных на 1000%, что без мяса не получится ничего.
То же самое.

----------


## Юра-веда

А слона то и пропустили (отцедив комара)
У меня была мысль сказать об этом, но улетучилась.
Дело вот в чём (из личного опыта и некоторых знаний). 
Сами по себе ягоды, фрукты - сильнейшие по пользе, по омолаживанию продукты/средства. Но как только они сварены с сахаром, то превращаются в яд. 
Организм закисляется напрочь этим ядом (вареньями и пр.). А если его смешать с мучным, то негативное действие усиливается в разы. 
Поэтому я отказался от варений и прочей подобной сладкой отравы. И всё. Не картофель, не крупы - не дают такой ужасной реакции, как варенье.
С тех пор просто сушу ягоды и фрукты. 
Сушёные достаточно залить кипятком и дать постоять более 10 часов. Получается очень полезное и вкусное фруктово-ягодное блюдо. А какое сладкое! Будто сахаром переборщили. Все витамины и другие полезные вещества в этом живом компоте сохраняются.

Ещё, советую ознакомиться с мощнейшими дубильными веществами: 




Много роликов об этом у Огулова А.Т., поищите.

А пранаямы, как бы не смешно, Иван это выглядело, наисильнейшее лекарство, причём бесплатное. 
Смущает то, что вы не практик. 
 :cray:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Для справки: организм не может закисляться или ощелачиваться. 
Это выдумки фриков от альтернативной как бы медицины .

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Я предлагаю Вам провести эксперимент - откажитесь от всего того, о чем я писал. На время откажитесь, 3...4 месяца. И посмотрите на результаты, послушайте свой организм, а потом попробуйте добавить в рацион то, от чего отказались - организм сам скажет, надо оно ему или нет.


Вот именно... а то можно долго читать тексты и "спорить о вкусе крабов с теми, кто их ел" (с)  :biggrin1:  
Мне после 7 дней голода картофель вообще не казался едой  :smilies:  Корм для скота, что-то в этом роде... А вот морковка казалась  :smilies: 
Собственно эксперимент можно и проще провести - 6 дней в неделю есть без слизи, а воскресенье в храме есть что дают. Сразу ощутите разницу  :blink: 




> Насчет слизеобразующих продуктов (не только картофель) - поизучайте труды Арнольда Эрета, более чем понятно, хоть в чем-то и расходится и с Аюрведой, и с аллопатической медициной.


Согласен. Эрет мне тоже понравился (не зря же его убили). Мне показалось, что его труды мало расходятся с аюрведической антикапха-диетой.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Эрет: весьма малограмотная книжка .
Убили ,ага ,ЦРУ))))
А еще Изюма отравили, а у Бутенко взяли в заложники её детей, что бы она отказалась от сыроедения .
Что только не придумают .

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Кстати Брег приписал себе 14 лет жизни и умер от рака в больнице, а не утонул красиво в океане .

Не так давно исследователи начали изучать заявления Брэгга и нашли записи переписи населения, а также его призывную повестку , иммиграционные записи и многочисленные газетные статьи, от 1913 до 1976 года. Благодаря документам многие факты из жизни Брэгга не подтвердились. По данным переписи населения США 1900 года, Поль Чаппиус Брэгг(Paul C. Bragg) родился в Индиане(Штат Среднего Запада) в феврале 1895 года, а не в Вирджинии в 1881 году. [Записи переписей населения общедоступны и вы их можете получить от правительства США чере

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Многочисленные истории, которые изложены в книгах Брэгга, являются выдумкой, как является выдумкой и сестра Брэгга, которую он якобы вылечил (у Брэгга было два брата, а сестер никогда не было - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bragg ). 
После всех этих неправд, которые позволил себе Брэгг, я не удивляюсь и той медицинской безграмотности, которую допускает "доктор" Брэгг в своих книгах (Брэгг никогда не был врачом и не имел никакого медицинского образования).

Он и вправду специалист по продлению жизни? 
Нет. Сам он прожил 81 год и умер от инфаркта миокарда (который возникает из-за атеросклероза сосудов). Брэгг не может считаться специалистом по продлению жизни, т.к. в результате всех своих собственных усилий так и не стал долгожителем (согласно нормам ООН, долгожителем считается человек проживший более 90 лет). 
Вы и вправду верите его словам о том, что голодание - хороший способ оздоровления и похудения? 
Нет. Голодание - это способ набора веса, что видно и по самому Полю Брэггу на его видео. Судя по видео - у него в 64 года была 1-ая стадия ожирения. 
Единственное в чем помогло ему голодание - построить на этом бизнес и обеспеченную жизнь. Но к здоровому образу жизни это не имеет никакого отношения, зато имеет отношение к маркетингу.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Для справки: организм не может закисляться или ощелачиваться. 
> Это выдумки фриков от альтернативной как бы медицины .


Валерий, а вы сами не фрик, случайно?




> Эрет: весьма малограмотная книжка .


Похоже, вы чересчур грамотный.




> Многочисленные истории, которые изложены в книгах Брэгга, являются выдумкой


Знаете, Валерий. Вы, наверное, балабол.
На своём опыте скажу: что закисление, также как и ощелачивание - существует (есть разные учёные, вы относитесь к иной когорте, которая мне не интересна); Эрет - молодец; по Бреггу я жил несколько лет и очень доволен его методом (о результатах могу написать простынь, но не хочу). 
Не думаю, что Брегг хотел продлевать чью-то жизнь. Его методика успешно делала жизнь здоровой, выдёргивая людей из мучений (в которых живут "теоретики"). 

Удивительно могущественная вещь:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

https://youtu.be/v1bDMhvAcQ4?t=244
О кислотно-щелочном балансе

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> Как всё запутано...


Согласно Аюрведе причиной болезни является нарушении конституции Вата, или конституции Пита или конституции Капхи. Для того чтобы бы Вам менять что-то в рационе или вообще применять какой-то способ Аюрведического лечения Вам необходимо:

1. Выяснить Вашу конституция : Какая у Вас является преобладающей Вата Пита или Капха конституция. Далее определяется Ваша деятельность, которой Вы занимались до наступления критических последствий - крайней степени отклонения Ваты Питы или Капхи. Затем Вам реккомендуется не совершать определённого рода деятельность, Вам по-рекомендуют воздержаться от той деятельность, которая выводит из равновесия баланс Ваты Питы или Каппхи. 

2. Исходя из вышеустановленного Вам по-рекомендуют именно ту деятельность, которая вернёт Вашей природе гармоничное - сбалансированное состояние. Эта будет та деятельность, которая уравновесит Вашу умственную деятельность и как результат деятельность грубую, совершаемую уже после того как Ваша умственная деятельность сбалансирована. То есть хорошие позитивные эмоции ( бесконфликтное состояние психики) и деятельность на уровне грубого тела в соответствии с той деятельностью, которая Вас более всего привлекает и является для Вас либо косвенной в достижении целей, либо прямой, осуществляемой с энтузиазмом и вдохновлением.

Если Вы совершаете деятельность под влиянием гуны страсти и невежества, то Вам придётся на какое то время воздержаться от данной деятельности до момента, когда проблема будет устранена. 

Если Вы совершаете деятельность под влиянием гуны благости, то Вам достаточно будет послушать приятную музыку или совершить усилия на уровне тонкого тела ума, простить, или наоборот еще более упорядочить свою деятельность именно в гуне благости - лишённой мирского порока. Гуна благости сама по себе способна очистить Вас от причин болезней, так как нет иной причины болезни, кроме греха (эгоистичной деятельности в прошлом или совершаемой в настоящем именно в Вашей жизненной ситуации) гуна благости очищает от последствий греха, а чтобы не грешить Вам предстоит совершить усилия на уровне понимания сути греха и благочестия и сделать Выбор : либо порабощать себя либо освобождать.

Как правило результатом достижения положительного результата в Аюрведе является изменение Характера больного, в виду того, что в ходе исполнения воли и указаний достойного (продвинутого) Аюр-Ведического врача Вы исполняете указание Дханвантари - источника Аюр-Веды. Поэтому в ходе приведения себя в порядок таки образом Вам станет ясно, какая именно деятельность становится причиной именно постоянного насморка. И преодолев в себе склонность к поробащающей Вас греховной деятельности Вы приобретёте жизненный опыт в виде понимания того, что именно: какая Ваша черта характера приводит к этой проблеме и далее работая над собой Вы изменитесь именно в части этого проявления проблемы, однако не всегда нужно дотягивать до такого вот общения с докторами. 

Деятельность как Вам известно из Бхагават-Гиты может быть эгоистичной и благочестивой, совершаться на уровне тонкого ума (как правило оскорбления в уме, обиды, зависть и так далее) и уже осуществляемая на уровне грубого тела (в виде поступков , проистекающих из отсутствия понимания).

----------


## Юра-веда

> https://youtu.be/v1bDMhvAcQ4?t=244
> О кислотно-щелочном балансе


Эти учёные Водовозовы, Савельевы и прочие - отчасти говорят правду. Но они как пекари-врелители. Хороший пекарь берёт муку (правду) и чистую воду (непредвзятость) и выдаёт хлеб (максимальную пользу для максимального числа людей). Пекарь-вредитель берёт муку (правду) смешивает её с грязью (своей выгодой, предпочтениями) и выдаёт хлеб, который делает людей ущербными, страждущими.
Этим докторам выгодно чтобы люди были вечно недолеченными и чтобы они лечились не дешёвыми средствами и, желательно, хирургией.
Но мне достаточно взглянуть на них самих, этих Водовозовых и Савельевых, чтобы понять. Или сравнить с кем-нибудь из "нетрадиционщиков" (хотя их традиция на самом деле очень древняя). 
Например, Огулов А.Т. старше их обоих лет на 15 (ну, пусть даже ровесник, неважно). Он с 1950-го года, а выглядит..., в общем, этим, сознательно надевшим маски мракобесия, докторам, до него вряд ли дотянутся, если продолжать жить со своими фиксированными представлениями.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> не настолько все страшно.Преданные вообще склонны преувеличивать вред каких-то продуктов.Картоха нормальный продукт,но злоупотреблять не нужно,понемногу кушать со специями.
> Уважаемый Иван картоху обсуждали уже.Врач Говардхандхари даже на форуме бывал отвечал http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post108909


Да (я почитал ту тему по ссылке), я тоже думаю, что она (картошка) не так плоха. Не то что я сильно люблю картошку. Но... Вот сейчас в селе, и у нас нет картошки на посадку, наверное прийдётся новую покупать (ну есть такие названия: вначале выводят из ДНК мини-картошку, потом супер-супер-элит, супер-элит, и элит, и её и надо покупать для высшей урожайности, она самая здоровая)...

А какую картошку лучше сажать (покупать) на посадку? вообще отказаться от нее пока не могу. Уменьшить - да. Могу отказаться на время (на несколько месяцев, впринципе тоже можно, и больше... мама против, говорит и так "каждый день пост" - вегетарианское)...

какая катошка более полезна, а какая более вредна?

Вот вы меня заинтересовали картошкой, я решил разобраться... Вот есть книга - 



> Картофель от 65 болезней и недугов
> 
> http://www.e-reading.club/chapter.ph...i_nedugov.html
> 
> Насморк, синусит:
> 2. Картошка как целебный шарик
> Отварите в мундире картофелину среднего размера. Дождитесь, когда она чуть остынет, и начинайте быстро катать ее по носу, лбу, ушам. Затем разрежьте картофелину пополам и приложите половину ко лбу, а половину – к носу. Картофель после этого есть нельзя, а после процедуры наденьте на голову теплый шарф или шапочку так, чтобы прикрыть лоб. На улицу, особенно в мороз, не выходите. За день можно использовать таким образом несколько картофелин.
> 3. Йоги называют эту процедуру «НЭТИ» Сделайте такой состав: настой отвара картофельных цветков смешайте в равной пропорции с тепловатой кипяченой водой. Вылейте смесь в блюдце или даже просто в ладонь и втягивайте попеременно каждой ноздрей, закрыв пальцем другую. Такое промывание облегчит носовое дыхание и избавит от насморка, кашля и других сопутствующих простуде явлений.
> Паровая ингаляция.


Это тоже не правильное лечение насморка? ингаляция паров картошки... значит кушать можно и при насморке?

Но... почему? значит они "лже-доктора"? 

Там кстати в начале книги есть инетресная история о картошке:




> Коренные жители Америки считали картофель ценнейшим продуктом питания, более того, он служил не только пищей, но и валютой. Индейцы Южной Америки обожествляли картофель и даже приносили ему в жертву человеческие жизни. Так, *в Эквадоре в день празднования урожая этой культуры лишали жизни несколько десятков детей.*
> 
> Испанские завоеватели, прибывшие в середине XVII в. в Южную Америку, были свидетелями такого ритуала: *индейцы закалывали ягненка и окропляли его кровью посевы картофеля*, а в это время нарядные дети носили по месту жертвоприношения и по его окрестностям корзины, на которых красивой горкой были размещены клубни. Считалось, что правильное исполнение обряда способствует высокому урожаю картофеля.


а вдругих источниках пишут, что каротфель - это "яблоко Адама", изза которого его выгнали из рая... так это что, правда?

там написано в этой книге:



> Главную роль в линейке полезных веществ картофеля играют углеводы, составляющие около четверти веса клубня. Основной углевод – *крахмал* – расщепляется в желудочно-кишечном тракте до глюкозы и в таком виде усваивается.
> Не стоит бояться чрезмерной калорийности картофеля. Без углеводов наш организм не сможет перерабатывать жиры и белки, а печень не будет функционировать нормально. В картофеле, особенно в молодом, есть регуляторы обмена жиров и холестерина, которые идут нам только на пользу. *Главное – не злоупотреблять блюдами из картофеля: вполне достаточно, если они будут появляться на вашем столе не чаще трех раз в неделю*. Углеводы незаменимы для людей, испытывающих физические нагрузки, а также для ослабленных людей и растущего детского организма.


я считаю, что 3 раза в неделю - нормально. Вы предалагаете вообще исключаить карошку? это ли не ... фанатизм?

или же картошка такая же плохая как лук и чеснок? вы серьезно? :-)

давайте так. какие сорта картошки более полезны?

например, есть картоьшка не с белой мякотью, а желтой, красной/оранжевой, фиолетовой... в них, как я понял, больше полезных веществ. 




> Специалисты – агрономы и диетологи – рекомендуют обращать внимание только на ярко окрашенные клубни, например, розового и фиолетового цветов. Такая картошка, если ее потрогать, плотная, а при надавливании не оставляет вмятин. Именно такой, то есть яркий, картофель считается весьма полезным, поскольку содержит наибольшее количество антиоксидантов. Он не только защитит кожу от преждевременного увядания, но и предотвратит старение организма в целом.
> Иногда встречаются и клубни, имеющие коричневатую или оранжевую окраску. Такой цвет говорит о том, что картошка богата витамином С и каротином, так что она особенно полезна, в частности, тем, у кого ослабленное зрение.
> Белые клубни богаты в основном только крахмалом, поэтому пюре – один из лучших способов их приготовления. При этом потеря нитратов составляет почти 80%, но такой показатель не должен особо обнадеживать: часть этих вредных веществ переходит в жидкие блюда.


Какой цвет мякоти картошки самый полезный (чтобы её посадить и ею питаться, ну не каждй день, вмеру)?

И ещё. насколько важно обращать внимание на крохмалистость картошки? чем меньше крохмала в картошке тем она полезнее я правильно понял? вы ведь против "крахмального клейстера"? щначит сорта картошки с минимумом крахмала - лучшие? самые полезные? (менне вредные чем другие сорта)?




> Врачей, лечащих насморк крахмалом - проигнорировать (хочется написать "послать в грубой форме", но "это не наш метод")))
> 20 часов лекций не осилите? Тогда у Вас не будет знаний, и Вы будете обречены стать жертвой потребления бреда из интернета. Если Вы хотите, чтобы у Вас было то, чего у Вас никогда не было - Вам придется сделать то, что Вы никогда не делали. Просто изучите


ну ок. постараюсь однуц лекцию в день. уменя не тот склад ума, чтобы воспринимать медицинские понятия. Ноя сделаю усилие...




> И речь идет об отказе от картофеля СОВСЕМ. Кушайте гречку - прекрасный продукт.


предложите лучший (самый безвредный) сорт картошки, я буду его кушать. чуть-чуть... откзаться в перспективе могу но не сразу...




> Я предлагаю Вам провести эксперимент - откажитесь от всего того, о чем я писал. На время откажитесь, 3...4 месяца. И посмотрите на результаты, послушайте свой организм, а потом попробуйте добавить в рацион то, от чего отказались - организм сам скажет, надо оно ему или нет.


я думаю сделаю это летом. когда будет больше разнообразие продуктов...




> И суп, и борщ, и сабджи - великолепно получаются без картофеля. Его не было в России до конца 17 века, и никто с голодухи не умирал без него.
> Спроецируйте Ваше мнение о том, что "не получится" на мнение мясоедов, уверенных на 1000%, что без мяса не получится ничего.


ну и каким продуктом заменить картошку? каким овощем? свеклой что ли? прям не знаю...

картошка такая же плохая как лук-чеснок (я их не ем)?




> Сами по себе ягоды, фрукты - сильнейшие по пользе, по омолаживанию продукты/средства. Но как только они сварены с сахаром, то превращаются в яд.


кстати о сахаре как-то слышал от одного преданного что в сахар добавляют кости или мясо. или фильтруют ними... сеёчас поищу...




> http://getalife.ru/ochistka-saxara-n...f-ili-realnost
> 
> Очистка сахара на костных фильтрах: миф или реальность?
> 
> в интернете я нашел подтверждения тому, что костные фильтры использовались в процессе переработки сахара. Об этом мне поведала Википедия. Вот цитата:


кстати, я помню что в Индии, когда я там был, действительно, хлеб был на вид как обычный, но отмечали его "красным кружочком" - невегетарианский... сахар - тоже не вегетарианский?




> А пранаямы, как бы не смешно, Иван это выглядело, наисильнейшее лекарство, причём бесплатное. 
> Смущает то, что вы не практик.


ок буду "пранаямить" :-)




> Мне после 7 дней голода картофель вообще не казался едой  Корм для скота, что-то в этом роде...


возможно это технический сорт картошки. в нём больше крахмалда. может быть потому не вкусный...




> Для того чтобы бы Вам менять что-то в рационе или вообще применять какой-то способ Аюрведического лечения Вам необходимо:
> 
> 1. Выяснить Вашу конституция : Какая у Вас является преобладающей Вата Пита или Капха конституция. Далее определяется Ваша деятельность, которой Вы занимались до наступления критических последствий - крайней степени отклонения Ваты Питы или Капхи. Затем Вам реккомендуется не совершать определённого рода деятельность, Вам по-рекомендуют воздержаться от той деятельность, которая выводит из равновесия баланс Ваты Питы или Каппхи.


я не знаю своей конституции. вряд ли капха. или вата или пита, или смесь. я худенький.




> 2. Исходя из вышеустановленного Вам по-рекомендуют именно ту деятельность, которая вернёт Вашей природе гармоничное - сбалансированное состояние. Эта будет та деятельность, которая уравновесит Вашу умственную деятельность и как результат деятельность грубую, совершаемую уже после того как Ваша умственная деятельность сбалансирована. То есть хорошие позитивные эмоции ( бесконфликтное состояние психики) и деятельность на уровне грубого тела в соответствии с той деятельностью, которая Вас более всего привлекает и является для Вас либо косвенной в достижении целей, либо прямой, осуществляемой с энтузиазмом и вдохновлением.


хм. я вот читаю по профориентации с т. зрения астрологии (в т ч джаотиш) что мне больше подходит, какя профессия или работа. деятельность, но тоже ничего не понятно :-) или вы о другой деятельности?




> нет иной причины болезни, кроме греха


согласен. мой идеал - стать безгрешным (практивать её 24 часа в суткит, каждый день до конца жизни)... ну и в идеале достичь святости :-) Хотя последнее мало достижимо такому разгильдяю как я :-) (ну да я очень самокритичный)...

кстати болезни или грехи вызывают другие люди вокруг. то же курение. это ведь не моя карма - курит другой...

----------


## Александр Н

Речь не идет о замене картофеля, речь об отказе от него.
Картофель едой не считаю, а Вы у меня спрашиваете совета какой сорт лучше? Это не ко мне.

Насморк - это не болезнь, его не надо лечить. Это процесс очищения организма от слизи, которая образуется в результате употребления определенных продуктов в определенном количестве в определенное время - пересечение этих факторов и приводит к насморку.
Отказ от этих определенных продуктов (выше они указаны) гарантирует решение проблемы. Все.

----------


## Семён Сгулов

> я не знаю своей конституции. вряд ли капха. или вата или пита, или смесь. я худенький.
> 
> хм. я вот читаю по профориентации с т. зрения астрологии (в т ч джаотиш) что мне больше подходит, какя профессия или работа. деятельность, но тоже ничего не понятно :-) или вы о другой деятельности?
> 
> 
> согласен. мой идеал - стать безгрешным (практивать её 24 часа в суткит, каждый день до конца жизни)... ну и в идеале достичь святости :-) Хотя последнее мало достижимо такому разгильдяю как я :-) (ну да я очень самокритичный)...
> 
> кстати болезни или грехи вызывают другие люди вокруг. то же курение. это ведь не моя карма - курит другой...


Несколько аспектов Вы одновременно затрагиваете, при этом Вы сами озвучиваете проблему Вашей заложенности носи, однако отсутствие навыка распознавания причины, не даёт Вам возможности увидеть эту причину. Но так или иначе я не сторонник самолечения.

К какой-то из трёх конституций Вы не можете не относится. Вы так или иначе имеете ту или иную конституцию как преобладающую, в соответствии с чертами Вашего характера (хара). Простым русским языком - это набор тех основных качеств, которые определяют суть Вашей натуры. Ваша конституция - это как (к примеру) инструмент именно Вашей жизнедеятельности (то есть либо это Вата, либо Питта, либо Капха), который таковым становится тогда когда Ваш психотип уже сложился. Определяется конституция по многим факторам (вплоть до состояния и очередности стула)

Определить Вашу конституцию может только аюрведист, либо Вы сможете найти авторитетный (рекомендованный аюрведистами) источник установления ( это может быть тест из руководства какого-нибудь, или к пример Книга аюрведического врача по самоопределению конституции - именно "самоопределению" а не руководство по определению для аюрведистов) и сами пройдя этот тест её определите.

Тут же в посте Вы написали о двух видимых проблемах, которые Вам причиняют страдания: 
1.Ваша предполагаемая безгрешность
2.Курение других.

Попробуйте проанализировать данные два пункта по внимательнее: более подробно рассмотрите положение безгрешности души как атрибут её вечной природы, и как категорию воспринимаемую на уровне ума и на уровне разума ( с учётом двойственности мироздания и её предполагаемой устраняемостью в свете практики бхакти). 

Душа по-средствам разума может смотреть на свою будущую безгрешность как на предполагаемое благо для себя ( то есть мотивы могут брать свое начало в корысти - я хочу быть безгрешным - от осквернённого разума души ( Вы будете постоянно сокрушаться от своих не совершенств - либо постоянно пытаться решить ту ли иную проблему (грех) (это и есть прямая дорога к проблемам - так как решить все проблемы и успокоится не получится - бесконечность во все стороны - Вы просто потратите свою жизнь на более безгрешное мирское существование, но ручи к Кришне или к Бхакти так и не разовьёте) (оскверняет и заставляет в данном случае посвящать свою жизнь именно этому - корысть). В конечном Итоге Кришна решает, что есть грех что есть не грех. От корысти желательно избавится если Вы практикуете бхакти, тогда Вы решите свои проблемы - так как станете искренним и откровенным в своих соприкосновениях, взаимоотношениях с мирозданием и его проявлениями ). Если же корысть останется, тогда получается что Вы в процессе Бхакти - йоги будете пытаться подчинить себе Кришну ( а это возможно только если он сам пожелает всё время находится в Вашем обществе - как в случае с Махараджей Амбаришей), то есть корысть не очень благоприятная вещь и для тех кто жаждет благочестивого бытия и для тех, кто развивает Бхакти.

Курение других. 

Всем, кто знаком с учением о карме, даже в свете Учения Прабхупады известно, что те обстоятельства в которых мы оказались являются именно нашими обстоятельствами, то есть мы в них находимся потому, что когда - то мы любили мясо, алкоголь, сигареты, и так далее. Наше окружение начиная с наших родителей и заканчивая нашими друзьями полностью соответствует нашему счастью ( за редкими случаями, когда Кришна уже ведёт своего преданного и имеет конкретный планы относительно него, очистить или дать опыт-но это для преданных), нашим привычкам, нашим вкусам и нашим представлениями о хорошем и плохом. Даже если Вы сами бросили курить, то желание и привычка- которая формировалась годам может прибывать с Вами до самого последнего момента. Именно это желание будет постоянно Вас беспокоить, поэтому Вы должны не просто бросить курить а получить опыт( понимание ) почему курение вредно и для чего. В свете здоровья- курение - это нарушение состояния воздушных потоков (праны), которая сопровождает деятельность Вашего тела- далее это приводит как правило к критическому умонастроению и Вы начнете критиковать Прабхупаду (то есть и в свете бхакти это не благоприятно) и всех остальных, однако причин нет не в Прабхупаде, не в том, кто курит находясь рядом с Вами причина только в Вас и Аюр-Веда направлена на то, чтобы Вы изменили это причину с минуса на плюс (минус и плюс относительно Вас и того под влиянием какой гуны Вы находитесь). Если Вы беспокоитесь по поводу Табачного дыма, тогда понимание того как дымят заводы, печки домов, параходы и так далее Вас вообще "поработит" очень сильно, однако ведь Вас беспокоит именно табачный дым от собеседника.

Поэтому простая Ваша внимательность - самоанализ себя и своего отношения к миру к себе и к людям может дать Вам больше толка нежели простая диета.

----------


## Юра-веда

Здорово вы взялись Иван, грызть гранит знания!




> ингаляция паров картошки... значит кушать можно и при насморке?


Меня на картофель не тянет. Он в блюдах бывает 1-2 раза в неделю, а то и реже. 
Из личного опыта, наблюдений и информации о картофеле я вынес, что сам по себе печёный и отварной картофель - неплохой диетический продукт. Однако как только его пожаришь (на любом жиру), то он становится сверх-калорийным, вес набирается очень быстро, а для печени - создаётся чрезмерная нагрузка. ... 




> ну и каким продуктом заменить картошку? каким овощем? свеклой что ли? прям не знаю...


Замещайте картофель репой. ...
------------------------------------------
Также у меня есть хороший личный опыт промывания носа мёртвой водой. Это намного сильнее, чем солью. Запах у мёртвой воды похож на запах соляной кислоты. В носу сильно щиплет (жжёт), зато результат сразу. 
Когда от близких цеплял вирус и текло из носа, промывал каждые 30-40-50 минут мёртвой водой. Это была огромная помощь организму в борьбе с вирусом...
Правда, при обычном насморке не знаю, какой будет эффект от мёртвой воды. Не экспериментировал.
------------------------------------------
Попробуйте пожить без варенья и сократить количество сахара. Эффект вас удивит. 
Давно слышал, может это утка, что если бы на Земле не было сахара, то 50% всех болезней просто бы не существовало. Лично мне видится, что это похоже на правду.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

я пытаюсь понять, откуда у меня этот насморк... дело в том, что как-то раз в аптеке я себе купил эфирные масла. От насморка (для ингаляций), антитабак и т д. в разных средствах от простуды и насморка были те или иные растения: мята, эвкалипт, хвойные и т д. (Эвкалиптовые листья я тоже заваривал - пил от насморка). Были капли также очищенные, которые можно принимать внутрь (так сказали в аптеке - что можно и в салат капать и т д). Эти капли были намного дороже обычных аромамасел (эфирных, неочищенных). Вобщем, здесь, видимо я Совершил грубую ошибку и занялся самолечением. Я подумал, что если я буду пить неочищенные эфирные масла (ну допустим несколько капель на стакан жидкости), то это подействует намного лучше, чем если это будет просто чай из листа растений (от насморка-простуды) или ингаляции. И когда я пробовал эти несколько видов эфирных масел (неочищенных) пить (разведенные  в воде/чае и т д), то... у меня сильно усилилось выделение этой самой слизи то есть насморк... 

Неочищенные масла (внутрь) не лечат насморк, а усиливают его? :-( ?

----------


## Семён Сгулов

К размышлению об экспериментах с веществами и продуктами питания в ожидании результата.:

Ш.Б. 7.15.59. 

В этом мире есть пять первоэлементов — земля, вода, огонь, воздух и эфир, — однако тело не является ни отражением этих элементов, ни их совокупностью, ни их преобразованием. Тело не существует отдельно от своих составляющих, но и не слито с ними, поэтому все подобные теории безосновательны.

Комментарий

Лес — это не что иное, как видоизмененная земля, однако деревья в лесу не зависят друг от друга: срубить одно дерево — не значит срубить все деревья. Стало быть, лес не является ни совокупностью деревьев, ни результатом их преобразования. Лучшее объяснение этому дает Сам Кришна:

    май татам ида сарва
    джагад авйакта-м?ртин
    мат-стхни сарва-бх?тни
    на чха тешв авастхита

«В Своей непроявленной форме Я пронизываю всю вселенную. Все существа пребывают во Мне, но Я — не в них» (Б.-г., 9.4). Все сущее представляет собой энергию Кришны. В шастрах сказано: парсйа актир вивидхаива р?йате — у Господа множество энергий, которые проявляются по-разному. Эти энергии и Верховная Личность Бога существуют одновременно, и, поскольку все является энергией Господа, Он неотличен и в то же время отличен от всего сущего. Стало быть, наши домыслы о том, что атма, живая сила, представляет собой совокупность материальных элементов, что материя — это результат преобразования духа или что тело — это часть души, несомненно, лишены всякого основания.

Все энергии Господа существуют одновременно с Ним, поэтому необходимо постичь Верховную Личность Бога. Но, хотя Господь являет Собой всё сущее, Он не присутствует во всем. Нужно поклоняться Господу в Его изначальном облике — в облике Кришны. Разумеется, Он может явить Себя в любой из разнообразных энергий, исходящих от Него. Мурти, или изваяние Господа, которому поклоняются в храме, кажется нам камнем или деревом. Однако у Верховного Господа нет материального тела, и потому Он не является камнем или деревом, хотя при этом камень и дерево неотличны от Него. Поклонение камню или дереву не принесет нам никакой пользы, но, поклоняясь Божеству, образу Господа, проявленному в камне или дереве, мы достигнем желаемого результата. Подтверждение этому мы находим в учении Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, ачинтья-бхедабхеда-таттве, объясняющем, что Господь, воплощаясь в Своих энергиях, может явить Себя где угодно, чтобы принимать служение преданных.

----------


## Александр Н

Иван, Вы похоже тут один сам с собой общаетесь. Выше написал: насморк - это не болезнь, а процесс очищения организма от той "пищи", которую Вы в себя запихиваете. А организму не нравится, и, пока он молодой - выбрасывает из себя ненужное. Постареете - энергии для очищения не станет, тело будет связывать шлаки и откладывать везде: привет врачи и фармацевты, тяжелая хроника тех дхату (тканей тела), которые у Вас ослаблены.
Ваши эфирные масла усилили процесс очищения, вот и все.

----------


## Александр Н

Иван, Вы написали в другой теме, что живете с бабушкой. Из этого следует, что тип питания у вас обоих схож.
Посмотрите на ее тело и состояние здоровья - это примерный вариант Вашего личного будущего.

----------


## Юра-веда

Иван, пока живёт эта тема, ваш насморк, наверное, уже закончился естественным путём.  :smilies: 

Ингаляции парами картофеля вы попробовали?

А если насморк стал хроническим, то примите это философски (как показывает Семён), т.е. будьте выше него. А уму объясните, что вялотекущий насморк - помощник лёгких, дополнительный "картридж" в носу-фильтре вашего организма (т.е. несколько большее, чем обычно количество слизи задержит, соответственно, больше гари, пыли, микробов, вирусов (конечно, дышать нужно только носом)).

Александр дело говорит.

Я тут увидел на полке старый отрывной календарь за 1996 год "Минеджян советует. Народная медицина".
Он при насморке рекомендует перед сном делать ножную горячую ванну для ног.
1. С горчицей (3-5 гр на каждый литр),
2. Питьевой содой, солью и горчицей.
Подержите в такой ванночке ноги (стопы и лодыжки) 20-30 минут, затем промойте их тёплой водой, насухо вытрите, наденьте тёплые чистые носки и так ложитесь спать (в них).
Людям с болезнями почек и сердечно-сосудистой системы этот способ лечения проводить не рекомендуется.

Другой способ из книжицы "Домашний Доктор": прогреть перед сном ноги в горячей воде, одновременно выпить стакан горячего липового чая и сразу спать.
Благодаря этому вы как следует пропотеете, и на следующее утро насморк если не пропадёт совсем, то резко уменьшится.
+В этой же книжице есть ещё необычный совет: положить на раскалённую плиту пшеничный или ржаной сухарь, и когда он начнёт гореть, вдыхать дым от него в течение 2-3 минут (через ноздри, естественно). В течение дня можно повторять это несколько раз, насморк пройдёт очень скоро (пишет главная редакция).
+В этой книжке много рецептов. Даже есть закаливающий: 
-холодная ванна для ног;
-контрастная ванна для ног.
...
+Ещё способ: вкладывать в ноздри на ночь по кусочку мёда, величиной с горошину.
+Ещё: из прополиса сделать лепёшки и прикладывать их между бровями, чуть выше (гайморовы пазухи). Можно на ночь, если нет раздражения.
+Также, лучшему кровообращению в слизистой оболочке носа способствуют горячие ванны для рук...
+Интересный совет: при насморке полезно на ночь покрывать голову косынкой или колпаком, чтобы ткань закрывала линию роста волос. Практика показывает, утверждает редакция, что такое простое действие позволяет избавиться от сильного насморка всего за несколько ней.

Вот так!  :yahoo:

----------


## Александр Н

Феноменальные и изобретательные средства борьбы с последствиями, совершенно не объясняющие, откуда взялась причина.
Еще можно взять 40 куриных пупочков и в полнолуние спрятать их в гнилом пне, обратившись лицом на запад.
Правда, надо еще прочесть при этом мантру, но какую - я забыл.
Ребят, это все хорошо и замечательно. Победить можно выделяющиеся шлаки и токсины, загоняя их вовнутрь или помогая им быстрее выйти. Дальше что? До следующего желания организма очиститься? Медицина настоящая призвана не допускать возникновения и развития болезней. Аюрведа исповедует тот же принцип. Всякие специфические средства лишь помогают ускорить процесс выздоровления, а никак не устраняют причину.
Мы есть то, что потребляем вовнутрь (не только пища). Меняем потребление - изменяем себя. Не изменившись, мы обречены "лечиться" всю жизнь, чем дальше, тем усиленнее.

----------


## Юра-веда

Александр, вы правы! 
Я же - за комплексный подход. То есть влияние на все уровни - от внешнего до внутреннего (работа с причиной и следствиями (ведь для работы с причиной, надо чтобы эти следствия не сильно мешали, хотя бы). 

В общем, пора уже начать шутить про насморк. 

 Доктор выписывает пациенту лекарство, тот:
— Выпишите справку, что я — идиот.
— Зачем?
— Мне кажется, что капли от насморка за 8 тысяч, без такой справки в аптеках отпускать не должны.

Аллергия — насморк. Купил препарат. Побочные эффекты: Сонливость, боль в глазах, шум в ушах; нервозность, бессонница, судороги, сухость во рту, рвота, депрессия, гастрит, диарея, запор; мигрень, носовое кровотечение. Сижу думаю — может фиг с ним, с насморком…

В тюремной камере: 
— Ты из — за чего сюда попал? 
— Из—за насморка. 
— Как это? 
— Очень просто. Я чихнул, а сторож проснулся.

Не понять когда, откуда...
Заболели мы - простуда
Все испачкали платки
Мы лечились, как могли,
Столько кашляли, сопели
Меда столько ложек съели...
Так устали... но немножко
Подышали над картошкой
Ножки парили в горчице
Утомились мы лечиться.
Постараемся мы впредь
Так серьезно не болеть.
Закаляться будем чтоб
Не напал на нас микроб.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Нет, насморк у меня не закончился, и 100% перешел в хронический. Хуже всего, что теперь часть слизи выходит не через нос... а опускается вниз в носоглотке и оказывается... во рту. Очень неприятно. Если бы знал что так будет низачто не пил бы эфирные капли...

----------


## Александр Н

> В общем, пора уже начать шутить про насморк.



Заболела... Температура, насморк, горло болит... Залезла под одеяло и дышу отварной картошкой... на всякий случай прихватила туда вилку, грибочки и водочку... надеюсь поможет...

----------


## Юра-веда

> Заболела... Температура, насморк, горло болит... Залезла под одеяло и дышу отварной картошкой... на всякий случай прихватила туда вилку, грибочки и водочку... надеюсь поможет...


 :smilies: 




> Нет, насморк у меня не закончился, и 100% перешел в хронический.


Ну, что ж, информации здесь достаточно, чтобы работать с организмом на всех уровнях. 
Глубинный уровень: голодание и пранаямы. Ещё о более глубоком слое написал Семён, а также давали ссылку на Торсунова. 
Я добавлю к словам Александра, этот ролик Сундары Мадхавы про голодание на Экадаши (будет весело):

----------


## Fedora

> плохо, что во всех таких табличках, написано только что такой-то продукт делает то-то и то-то... а не написано почему? и невозможно найти закономерность. какой продукт вреднее, а какой менее вреден. 
> 
> 
> Как всё запутано...


это уже больше вопрос философии, чем науки, как мне кажется)

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Лучшее лекарство от простуды, - воздержание от еды. О пользе голодания и поста сказано много уже ( о постах и аскезах говорится много в ШБ , и в БГ Кришна говорил о аскезах, а также в других свящ. писаниях, ...в Ев. от Евсеев, ... Шрила Прабхупада также говорил что аскезы полезны, как служение Господу). Воздержание от пищи, это аскеза не только для духа, но и для тела.  Помогает голодание и при простудах, и насморке.  Проверено на себе. Симптомы быстро проходят уже на второй день голодания. А три- четыре дня поста на воде полностью излечивают простуду!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Как то поделился с преданным, который подцепил какую-то заразу и уже дошел до лечения антибиотиками, что я вылечил свою заразу простым 3-х дневным голоданием. Недавно опять увидел этого преданного, радостный такой, говорит: "да! несколько дней на воде - и куда всё делось!"

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Разумным голодом не только простуду лечить можно, но и многое другое! даже болезни ума и души, не только тела.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

а всётаки я так и не понял, почему картошка увеличивает слизь?

вот в таблице АЮРВЕДИЧЕКОЙ написано же:




> http://graal.dn.ua/statyi/ayurveda-s...produktov.html
> 
> Картофель	Вяжущ., сладк.	о Сладк.	Сухое, легкое, грубое	Вб Пм *Км*
> буква “К” – Капха-доша; маленькие буквы  “м” – уменьшает соответствующую дошу


то есть картофель - уменьшает дошу капхи (слизи) (Км - Капху-уменьшает)

или здесь дело не в доше? или это речь о разных видах слизи?

----------


## Юра-веда

> а всётаки я так и не понял, почему картошка увеличивает слизь?


теперь осталось понять как действует варенье с хлебом  :pooh_birth_day:

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

А самый благостный и радостный метод исцеления,- это исцеление по вере и молитве, непосредственно от милостливого Господа Кришны! Он величайший и самый милостливый целитель и врач!

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Как я понял, мой насморк, к сожалению, называется "сопли в горле". Надеюсь завтра попасть к доктору

----------


## Александр Н

> Как я понял, мой насморк, к сожалению, называется "сопли в горле". Надеюсь завтра попасть к доктору


Капельки/таблеточки уже выписали?

----------


## Юра-веда

> Капельки/таблеточки уже выписали?


И ещё вопрос (к уважаемому Ивану). 
А это пробовали (что я предлагал в данной теме под другим ракурсом)?




Также:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_nQrYIrjTM

О дыхании:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYJvZ2a_m28

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Капельки/таблеточки уже выписали?


Надо ещё обследоваться для начала, почему-то у гастроэнтеролога (будет только после праздников)





> А это пробовали (что я предлагал в данной теме под другим ракурсом)?


Не работает

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Капельки/таблеточки уже выписали?


Нет лучше капелек от насморка, нежели те, которые собственноручно и с любовью приготовлены _самим_ болящим  :mig:  

Мне лично вон сколько в таких случаях не выписывали - только хуже стало. Даже им самим такого принимать не пожелаю никогда в жизни (бхакта должен учиться прощать, хоть и тяжело), не говоря уже самому...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Ингаляции парой картофеля вы попробовали?


Прабху, принимать ингаляционным путем - это ИМХО извращение. Лучше всего перорально - золотая середина  :mig: 

P.S. Иван, я же советовал Вам в привате отличный безрецептурный сироп Трайфед. Сужает сосуды в носу, замечательное средство от насморка. Но рога у родных более тяжелые заболевания, нежели ринит, оно, к сожалению, не лечит  :doom:  Очень сострадаю Вам, прабху.

----------


## Юра-веда

> Прабху, принимать ингаляционным путем - это ИМХО извращение. Лучше всего перорально - золотая середина


Имелось в виду пар, а не пара.  :biggrin1: 

Речь, насколько я помню, шла о том, что Ивану предложили отказаться от еды картофеля, так как от него слизь. ...
Кстати, Иван, а как насчёт отказа от хлеба с вареньем? Пробовали перестать это кушать, хотя бы недели 3-4 и посмотреть на результат?
У вас же не насморк, как я понял, а слизь.
И голодание в 36-40 часов на Экадаши. 
Для меня пост, пранаямы и физическая активность - лучшие лекарства.
 :yahoo:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

)))

А почему не пойти позитивным путем вместо негативного? Зачем отказываться от тех продуктов, в которых слизь (и / или вода)? Почему бы не добавить к ним тех продуктов, в которых огонь, дабы слизь высохла, а сухой остаток со временем просто вывелся сам собой - без сторонних раздражений носа или горла?  :mig: 

P.S. Мне в подобных случаях помогают _только_ химико-фармацевтические препараты, аюрведа для моего организма практически бессильна. Поэтому и советую то, что опробовал сам. Но мой совет, разумеется, имеет место в частном случае (как, скажем, с Иваном) и не должен распространяться на всех. Обычным людям аюрведические рекомендации должны вполне помочь...

----------


## Юра-веда

> Зачем отказываться от тех продуктов, в которых слизь (и / или вода)? Почему бы не добавить к ним тех продуктов, в которых огонь, дабы слизь высохла, а сухой остаток со временем просто вывелся сам собой - без сторонних раздражений носа или горла?


Это, как говорится, надо тестировать. 
Кстати, о жаре, я ещё баньку, либо просто сауну, либо горячую ванну обожаю - чудо средство! Жар - целителен. Согрелся (извне и внутрь (горячий напиток)), потом укутался минут на 20-30, и что телу надо, внутри исцелилось-срослось. ...
Когда Иван сказал, что любит хлеб с вареньем, я вспомнил своё детство, в котором часто из-за этого страдал всякими простудными болезнями, слизью. Потом, в юности и постарше, экспериментируя, читая, понял причины. 
Из лекарств иногда употребляю по мелким отклонениям: аспирин, перекись водорода, пищевую соду и мумиё. Остальными позабыл уже когда пользовался.

----------


## Александр Н

Отказ от картофеля, макаронов, выпечки, сахара, еды на ночь на 300% вылечивает насморк.
По третьему кругу по-моему уже пошли.
Хочется сладкого - морковка через недельку такой диеты будет казаться медом. Кстати, в морковке сила, или по современнонаучному - углеводы.
При начале этого лечения - несколько дней почистить кишечник (касторка, клизма, магнезия - на выбор). После этого тяга к привычным продуктам резко снизится.
И обязательно ежедневные физупражнения на все группы мышц, минимум минут по 40.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Отказ от картофеля, макаронов, выпечки, сахара, еды на ночь на 300% вылечивает насморк.
> По третьему кругу по-моему уже пошли.
> Хочется сладкого - морковка через недельку такой диеты будет казаться медом. Кстати, в морковке сила, или по современнонаучному - углеводы.
> При начале этого лечения - несколько дней почистить кишечник (касторка, клизма, магнезия - на выбор). После этого тяга к привычным продуктам резко снизится.
> И обязательно ежедневные физупражнения на все группы мышц, минимум минут по 40.


Прабху, я не спорю - ни в коем случае! Просто если практиковать все то, что Вы указали, но при этом также принимать и _сироп от ринита_, то хуже от последнего уж точно не станет, а только наоборот. Я лишь к этому, не более  :mig:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Капельки/таблеточки уже выписали?


Нашли какую-то у меня бактерию - хеликобактер (два плюса) :-(
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helicobacter_pylori

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нашли какую-то у меня бактерию - хеликобактер  :-(


У меня тоже нашли. Они эту бактерию находят у 90 % населения, пропишут вам сейчас антибиотики, протравят весь организм, и плохое и хорошее заодно :-)
Но это вообще не имеет отношения к насморку. По их "научным теориям" этот микроорганизм влияет на желудок и кишечник, но уж никак не на органы дыхания. Т.е. не связан с насморком.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

За ваши деньги вам что угодно найдут и будут лечить, не сомневайтесь

----------


## Александр Н

Уберите то, чем питается эта бактерия, и ее больше не найдут. Я выше уже полклавы стер. Удивительно, что нашли только ее одну. Воистину - нет здоровых людей, есть недообследованные.
И неплохо бы еще пропить антипаразитарку: полынь, кора дуба , кора крушины, пижма, тысячелистник... и т.д.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

заметил странную вещь. когда я ночью не сплю (к примеру на Экадаши), то у меня усиливается мокрота раза в два. Вообще не могу понять откуда взялась у меня мокрота. лор сказал что у меня хронический фарингит (смешанная форма). Ее вроде можно сдать на анализ чувствительности к антибиотикам, но что-то не хочу антибиотики (тем более есть невегетарианские а.б).

может ли быть так, что причина появления у меня мокроты - в том что я иногда сижу ночью за компьютером, бывает не сплю до утра, а потом ложусь спать под утро? где-то читал, что насморк в раз три усиливается, если спать меньше нужного... но почему это про (недосыпание) проявляется именно как насморк/мокрота?

----------


## Александр Н

Вы же бодрствуете. Организм живет в этом режиме, а не в режиме сна.
А так как Вы не кушаете, то даете тем самым возможность организму заняться очищением - вот и увеличивается сброс шлаков.
Я удивляюсь, как Вы до сих пор не вылечились - столько времени прошло. Ведь так просто отказаться от определенной пищи, которая мешает Вам стать здоровым.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Да, пожалуй, прийдётся. Только к какому врачу. Даже юрведических в Киеве много. А вот бесплатно из них никто насколько я знаю не лечит... Понимаю бабушек и дедушек, которым нарвился СССР (и слова Прабхупады о "духовном коммунизме"), которые хвалили бесплатную медицину. Сейчас, похоже, она ушла в прошлое... Думают люди только о кошельке... (Не все, надеюсь).


Я что-то не понял совсем - а есть сам, детей кормить, коммуналку платить, за бензин и так далее - как врач будет, если не брать денег за услуги? Или ночами вагоны разгружать, а днём, благостно улыбаясь, лечить людей?  :smilies:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Роман Иванов, клятву Гиппократа давали - должны быть готовы лечить бесплатно :-) насколько я знаю

----------


## Александр Н

Можно вылечить любую болезнь, но не любого человека. Особенно такого, который хочет лечиться волшебными таблетками, не прилагая собственных усилий, да еще и бесплатно.

----------


## Светочка

Я при простуде первым делом стараюсь облегчить симптомы, уж больно тошно становится от температуры и забитого носа. И в этом плане мне больше всего анаферон нравится, он как раз с такой работой справляется на пятерку

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Я при простуде первым делом стараюсь облегчить симптомы, уж больно тошно становится от температуры и забитого носа. И в этом плане мне больше всего анаферон нравится, он как раз с такой работой справляется на пятерку


Фуфлофероны-выброшенные деньги. плацебо. 
Капли на мясляной основе эффективно.

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна, Иван Прабху! Примите мои поклоны.
Может это уже неактуально для вас, но поделюсь своим небольшим опытом.Может кому пригодится.
Насморк - это не болезнь. Это симптом болезни.Поэтому бороться нужно не с насморком, а с его причиной. У каждого человека причина будет своя, так как у нас разные конституции и разный образ жизни.Но есть несколько общих моментов также.
Если у человека слабое пищеварение и несбалансированное, несвоевременное питание, то в организме будут накапливаться токсины, которые конкретно у вас - выводятся через нос и бронхи. Если человек ложится спать очень поздно,то у него вата выйдет из равновесия и погасит огонь пищеварения. Из-за чего также будут накапливаться токсины, и организм будет стремиться от них избавиться.
Промывание носа - освобождает в какой-то степени от токсинов.Частично.
Ночная работа - сокращает жизнь. Ночью нужно спать.Хотя бы - с 22 до 24 часов. Это время для восстановления организма, заложенное в нас природой. Остальное время можете работать.
Главным образом нужно наладить режим дня, питание и пищеварение.Добавить физич .активность.
В холодное время года слизе-образующие продукты надо сокращать, в том числе сырые продукты, а также надо есть и пить только горячую пищу. По утрам и на  ночь - нельзя есть тяжелую пищу : йогурт, сметану,сыр, зерно-бобовые.Особенно вредно есть после 19.00 и задерживать обед. Когда пищеварение слабое - обедать надо в 12-13, на пике солнца. Иначе не хватит огня переварить пищу. И также важно правильно выбрать количество пищи. Если переесть - все превратиться в яд.Отдельная большая тема - это сочетание продуктов. Есть горячие продукты и холодные по своей природе . Например, любимый русский салат огурцы с помидорами - может переварить только Бхимасена)...А обычным людям лучше есть помидоры отдельно от огурцов. Т.е., сырые продукты - нужно знать как сочетать правильно, чтобы не захламлять организм ядами.... У меня есть весь материал на эту тему, я попозже дам ссылку в Облаке, когда загружу туда все..... Еще рекомендуется делать массаж подогретым маслом перед сном, или утром после омовения, - лучше кунжутным маслом, или хотя бы горчичным, оливковым. Это уменьшит холод (вату и капху).....ну вот как-то так, в двух словах....

----------


## Ади Раса дд

...обещанная ссылка на материалы по питанию : https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZrDQ/5cg6TRd2x

----------


## Виталий

Очень рекомендую
https://youtu.be/_-yqyTRYTqo
https://youtu.be/OmeB7crNU3Y

----------


## Сергей Х.

*Метафизика насморка, проблемы носа.*




> *Причины болезни.*
> 
> Просьба о помощи. Внутренний плач.
> 
> *Возможное решение, способствующее исцелению.*
> 
> Я люблю и утешаю себя так, как мне приятно.


Луиза Хей


> *Причины болезни.*
> 
> Потребность в признании, одобрении. Чувство, что не признают и не замечают. Плач по любви. Просите помощи. Внутренний плач.
> 
> *Возможное решение, способствующее исцелению.*
> 
> Я люблю и одобряю себя. Я знаю себе настоящую цену. Я прекрасен (прекрасна).


(В. Жикаренцев)


> *Физическая блокировка.*
> 
> Насморк – это воспаление слизистой оболочки носа. При насморке нос заложен и «течет», больной постоянно чихает.
> 
> *Эмоциональная блокировка.*
> 
> Насморк возникает у человека, который столкнулся с какой-то запутанной ситуацией и растерялся. У него складывается впечатление, что кто-то или какая-то ситуация словно набрасываются на него. Как правило, такой человек слишком беспокоится о малозначительных деталях. Он не знает, с чего начать. Это вызывает у него гнев, так как он хотел бы сделать все одним махом. Сумятица, которая возникает в его голове, мешает ему почувствовать свои истинные потребности и жить настоящим. Ему может даже казаться, что какая-то ситуация плохо пахнет. Он способен заболеть насморком и из подсознательного расчета – что какой-то неприятный ему человек в конце концов оставит его в покое из страха заразиться.
> 
> *Ментальная блокировка.*
> ...


Лиз Бурбо


> *Физическая блокировка.*
> 
> Нос выполняет три основные функции:
> 
> его слизистая оболочка обеспечивает необходимые для нормального газообмена увлажнение и подогрев воздуха;его слизистая оболочка отфильтровывает посторонние частицы, защищая дыхательные пути;наконец, нос является органом обоняния.
> Проблемами с носом считается все, что мешает человеку нормально дышать (когда обычно говорят: «Заложило нос»). Я не буду здесь касаться вопросов, связанных с величиной носа, так как это проблемы в первую очередь эстетического характера и чаще всего они возникают у людей, которых больше волнует, как они ВЫГЛЯДЯТ, чем кто они ЕСТЬ.
> 
> *Эмоциональная блокировка.*
> 
> ...


Лиз Бурбо

----------


## Юленька

Профилактика, это главное, чтобы снизить риск простудных заболеваний. Главное правильно принимать.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

такие фуфлофероны бесполезны, плацебо и трата денег. упомянутый выше уж точно.

----------

